# KindleBoard Membership totals



## intinst

I am fairly new here at KB, Joining Dec. 23,2008 Therefore, I thought a review of the growth of this board may help to understand the small server problems we are having at this time.
11/2007 started with 10 members
9/08 membership had grown to 35
10/08     242 new members
11/08     573 new members
12/08     525 new members
1/09      416 new members
2/09      689 new members
3/09      273 new members ( so far!)
As you can see, there has been tremendous growth in the membership here in the last 6 months, Resulting in addition posts,  topics, pictures,etc.
While we are being moved around to better equipment, We need to remember that all of this happened in a short while, and things will be even better very shortly.
Information from KindleBoards statistics center
edit. Mods, feel free to move this to wherever it seems more appropriate.


----------



## MarthaT

thats fantastic! A true testament to how great this place is


----------



## ElLector

Woo hoo!!! Congratulations!  This is great, and I hope it continues to grow.  No, it will grow.


----------



## Leslie

I am proud to say, I joined back in April, 2008. Of course, things were sort of quiet then....LOL.

L


----------



## Sweety18

That's pretty good growth numbers.  Thanks Harvey and the rest of the mods for providing this great forum to us


----------



## stevene9

Holy cow, in 9/08 KB had 35 members. I never would have guessed. My congratulations to Leslie, Harvey, and all of you who pushed and prodded this board forward. A fantastic job. You should all be proud and receive much acclaim. 

Steve


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Yeah, and most of those 35 were me and my family members.  

Fortunately in October 2008, Leslie had a vision (hallucination?) that something special could be built here. And then, she done done it.


----------



## Encender Vaquero

It was that damn siren Leslie's come-hither look...I was powerless to resist.


----------



## Leslie

stevene9 said:


> Holy cow, in 9/08 KB had 35 members. I never would have guessed. My congratulations to Leslie, Harvey, and all of you who pushed and prodded this board forward. A fantastic job. You should all be proud and receive much acclaim.
> 
> Steve


Thank you, Steve. I appreciate your kind words!

I will say, when I joined back in April, Harvey was very welcoming and great. The trouble is...the place was sort of quiet. It's hard to sustain a forum on 10 or 20 messages a day.

Then, in October, the climate changed...LOL

L


----------



## Leslie

Encender Vaquero said:


> It was that damn siren Leslie's come-hither look...I was powerless to resist.


C'mere cowboy...(Leslie winks seductively...)

(Online is great. I can do things I can't do in real life. Like call men cowboy. And wink.)

L


----------



## Encender Vaquero

Leslie said:


> C'mere cowboy...(Leslie winks seductively...)
> 
> (Online is great. I can do things I can't do in real life. Like call men cowboy. And wink.)
> 
> L


um, is it coordination or a multi-tasking issue?


----------



## kevindorsey

this board is pretty big.


----------



## Leslie

Encender Vaquero said:


> um, is it coordination or a multi-tasking issue?


I have never been able to wink, but I love men who can. 

L


----------



## Encender Vaquero

Leslie said:


> I have never been able to wink, but I love men who can.
> 
> L


Advanced winking was my college major; minored in the mischievous smirk. Never try both at the same time though, trust me--you'll hear something along the lines of, "Oh my God! Somebody call 911--that man is having a stroke!"


----------



## L.Canton

I'm glad to see so much new blood here. It's amazing how quickly this place has grown in the last few months. I have a feeling the board will continue to grow as Kindle adoption rates increase.


----------



## pomlover2586

Wow.....we be popular!!!!


----------



## sirsell

saweet!!!! be sure to keep us posted on future months totals







. Congrats!


----------



## Kindgirl

I bet it's Oprah's fault.


----------



## CS

I was one of the November group. Like most of us, I saw Leslie's "spam" on the Amazon boards and decided to give this place a try. Haven't looked back since. It's wonderful.


----------



## Kind

This is great to see.


----------



## busy91

Wow! I'm one of the March people!


----------



## Kindgirl

I'm a January person.


----------



## Kathy

CS said:


> I was one of the November group. Like most of us, I saw Leslie's "spam" on the Amazon boards and decided to give this place a try. Haven't looked back since. It's wonderful.


I'm November as well and Leslie's patient answers lured me over as well. Thank you Leslie.


----------



## Stephanie924

I'm a February 2009 baby myself.


----------



## Leslie

Kathy said:


> I'm November as well and Leslie's patient answers lured me over as well. Thank you Leslie.


Thank you! I appreciate everyone's support.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harvey said:


> ^ Yeah, and most of those 35 were me and my family members.
> 
> Fortunately in October 2008, Leslie had a vision (hallucination?) that something special could be built here. And then, she done done it.


Thanks to Harvey for starting it and Leslie for fanning the flames and all of you for making it a great place! What a great community and resource!

Betsy


----------



## Aravis60

February 2009 here too.


----------



## wilsondm2

Leslie said:


> I am proud to say, I joined back in April, 2008. Of course, things were sort of quiet then....LOL.
> 
> L


No offense to Harvey or anyone else, but I had thought that Leslie had built/sponsored this site! I drifted over from the Amazon boards and slowly became hooked. This is a very friendly and advanced board. (lots of cool features!)

Plus Leslie was always patient and helpful at Amazon. She sent me pics of an M-edge when I was first considering one. She is an awesome example of the folks here.

Thanks all of y'all for all the hard work you do to keep this place running!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm here from Leslie's spamming back in November


----------



## wilsondm2

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm here from Leslie's spamming back in November


You mean when that poster at the Amazon board got her so riled up? Yeh - that was about when I started lurking over here too - i felt bad for her as she was always so helpful and nice about stuff. He was kinda rude.


----------



## Leslie

wilsondm2 said:


> Plus Leslie was always patient and helpful at Amazon. She sent me pics of an M-edge when I was first considering one. She is an awesome example of the folks here.


Oh, that's you! Thanks for letting me know. I was happy to send you those pictures.

That was the red M-edge, right? I don't have that one anymore. I gave it to my friend (who is on my account). I gave my saddle M-edge to my son. Now I am buying a red River Garden Oberon for my K2 and debating whether to buy a second one....either for the K1 or K2. I have to laugh at myself....I have carried the same purse for years. But I change Kindle covers as fast as I change my underwear....  Well, maybe not quite but in the scheme of changing things, I am switching faster than I usually do.

L


----------



## Leslie

wilsondm2 said:


> You mean when that poster at the Amazon board got her so riled up? Yeh - that was about when I started lurking over here too - i felt bad for her as she was always so helpful and nice about stuff. He was kinda rude.


Mikey the Rhino and Carl the Pipefitter....what a pair....

L


----------



## Kathy

I have pieced together part of the history of this board, but would love to have the whole story on how this all came about. I'm sure there are other new members that would be interested too. Can someone give us a history lesson on KindleBoards?


----------



## kevindorsey

Kathy said:


> I have pieced together part of the history of this board, but would love to have the whole story on how this all came about. I'm sure there are other new members that would be interested too. Can someone give us a history lesson on KindleBoards?


That would an interesting story to read.


----------



## Kind

wilsondm2 said:


> You mean when that poster at the Amazon board got her so riled up? Yeh - that was about when I started lurking over here too - i felt bad for her as she was always so helpful and nice about stuff. He was kinda rude.


 Is that person still around?


----------



## wilsondm2

Leslie said:


> Oh, that's you! Thanks for letting me know. I was happy to send you those pictures.
> 
> That was the red M-edge, right? I don't have that one anymore. I gave it to my friend (who is on my account). I gave my saddle M-edge to my son. Now I am buying a red River Garden Oberon for my K2 and debating whether to buy a second one....either for the K1 or K2. I have to laugh at myself....I have carried the same purse for years. But I change Kindle covers as fast as I change my underwear....  Well, maybe not quite but in the scheme of changing things, I am switching faster than I usually do.
> 
> L


LOL - yup the red M-Edge was it. And you were kind enough to even take more pics of it without the kindle and put up with my questions. And now you've helped me get addicted to Oberons too! My wife picks on me about all the cases i like to buy for my electronics and I told her about how much worse some of y'all were and she just shook her head in disbelief.

hehe - y'all are awesome!


----------



## Anju 

yes Leslie is awesome!  I couldn't believe how rude and obnoxious some of the folks were over on that other board - glad Leslie is good with spam


----------



## Leslie

Kathy said:


> I have pieced together part of the history of this board, but would love to have the whole story on how this all came about. I'm sure there are other new members that would be interested too. Can someone give us a history lesson on KindleBoards?


Well, we'll need Harvey for the early history but for me....

My daughter starting talking about a Kindle in late March 2008 and I did some research. I decided pretty quick to buy it and placed my order on Apr 6 with a 4 week waiting time. I started hanging out at the Amazon forums where 99% of the people were waiting for Kindles so we all spent alot of time talking about that. There were some really funny folks, especially the 3/27 group (anyone here remember them?).

Since I've been on other online boards, I very quickly got frustrated with the Amazon setup and started looking for some other forums. I found Kindleboards, signed up, and joined the group. It was....quiet. LOL. Not alot of action here. Over at Amazon, I suggested that people come join here, they'd like it better, but no one really paid attention to me. Oh well.

I stayed online, my Kindle arrived, I bought another -- I found I was spending most of my time at Amazon although I did drop in here daily. In June, I started the FAQ. I kept posting. Things were getting more active at Amazon, but quiet here.

The Oprah show seemed to be a tipping point. Suddenly, things exploded at Amazon and I felt like lots of pent up frustration came out. I suggested, as I had in April, "How about Kindleboards?" This time, since I was more of a known person, and I think people were more fed up, they actually paid attention to my suggestion.

Interestingly, Harvey had taken a bit of a vacation. Suddenly we had dozens of people signing up for the site and no admin. I sent Harvey a bunch of PMs and told him what was going on. After about 3 or 4 days (it seemed much longer!) he got in touch with me and said, "Oh my God! Wow! Look what's happened!"

The rest, as they say, is history.


----------



## Kathy

Leslie, Thanks for sharing. You were the reason I came over. When my Daughter bought my Kindle for me and then one for herself we started reading the Amazon forum. As with most new owners we were so excited and actually saw that you could share an account. I didn't start a topic, but did post to a question which I was immediately sorry for. I had never been in any online chat or forum. I was asking about the sharing of accounts and was just laid into by some of the people telling me to read the other threads. No way to search, no idea how to navigate in it and all of a sudden this very nice person (you) gave me the advice I needed. Saw the tag in your post and decided to come over. Best thing I have ever done. First book I bought and read was yours. Thanks for always being kind.


----------



## Leslie

Kathy said:


> Leslie, Thanks for sharing. You were the reason I came over. When my Daughter bought my Kindle for me and then one for herself we started reading the Amazon forum. As with most new owners we were so excited and actually saw that you could share an account. I didn't start a topic, but did post to a question which I was immediately sorry for. I had never been in any online chat or forum. I was asking about the sharing of accounts and was just laid into by some of the people telling me to read the other threads. No way to search, no idea how to navigate in it and all of a sudden this very nice person (you) gave me the advice I needed. Saw the tag in your post and decided to come over. Best thing I have ever done. First book I bought and read was yours. *Thanks for always being kind.*


Thank you! That made my day....

Because of some of the work I do, I've been online since about 1988 (gah! more than 20 years! yikes!) and I have tangled with my fair share of rough and tumble folks. But even though "the internets" have been around since 1969, there are people who are joining online communities every day, like this one, for the very first time. I always try to be open and help the new folks to feel welcome. All of us were beginners once and frankly, every day I become a beginner in something new. I appreciate all the mentors in my life and I am glad I am able to do the same for others.

L


----------



## Encender Vaquero

Leslie said:


> I appreciate all the mentors in my life and I am glad I am able to do the same for others.
> 
> L


Oh stop, you're embarrassing me!


----------



## Leslie

Encender Vaquero said:


> Oh stop, you're embarrassing me!


Now we'll get going on that winking thing again...LOL....


----------



## tlshaw

I came over last Spring, but only to read all about Hugh and Hibbing. Then we got started on Jamie and Claire. Guess I am hooked for life.


----------



## ladyknight33

I offically joined Feb 09.....but had been a guest since December 08. I was hooked but working on an audit and KB was my link to sanity


----------



## Encender Vaquero

ladyknight33 said:


> I offically joined Feb 09.....but had been a guest since December 08. I was hooked but working on an audit and KB was my link to sanity


If this place is your link to sanity, you may have bigger issues goin' on in your life than audits, hehe.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Encender Vaquero said:


> If this place is your link to sanity, you may have bigger issues goin' on in your life than audits, hehe.


HA! (That was for all Leslie and EV's post. wanted to get that in before the thread took off again.)
Leslie really should get a t-shirt or a gold star or something. I came over b/c I lurked on the Amazon boards, and saw her ad on the bottom of a post. I haven't had this much (legal) fun...ever.


----------



## Leslie

robin.goodfellow said:


> HA! (That was for all Leslie and EV's post. wanted to get that in before the thread took off again.)
> Leslie really should get a t-shirt or a gold star or something. I came over b/c I lurked on the Amazon boards, and saw her ad on the bottom of a post. I haven't had this much (legal) fun...ever.


It wasn't an ad! It was just a little tiny signature thing, like this:

Leslie
www.kboards.com <--come join us!

Don't perpetuate the ad/spam myth.  

Meanwhile, the idea of sending me free gifts is just fine...LOL. You know I like Oberon covers, right?


----------



## rho

like so many others Leslie you signature brought me here - so glad I found you all too


----------



## Anju 

OK - no spam just signature!  It was when she started the signature thing that I got over here.  I do remember one guy who lambasted Leslie for something, and she let him have it!  I knew then she was a terrific person!    I wasn't the only one, quite a few people jumped to her rescue (she didn't need it)  I was a lurker, but read every post that was Leslies.


----------



## Lotus

I joined at the end of October, after getting bored of the Amazon boards, and seeing Leslie's spam.  I've hardly been back to the Amazon boards since.


----------



## pomlover2586

I registered Feb 3th.....a month ago today.......and this is my 328th post. Sad huh? 

My name is Elaina- and I am a Kindleholic


----------



## intinst

Just a note to add to this:
We have added 366 members here at the halfway point of the month. We could easily have over 700 new members by March 31.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

intinst said:


> We have added 366 mdmbers here at the halfway point of the month. We could easily have over 700 new members by March 31.


Woohoo, love Kindleboards!!!

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Here are the total stats for 3/17/09








Notice how there were no new topics, posts, or members for July, August and September of 08?
And at most 4 or 5 people on line at one time?
And then, Leslie happened, as Harvey said.
We are already over one million page views for March.
Over four hundred new members for March.
Breaking records around here, indeed!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You all are making it happen, woohoo!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

I joined on 2 December, day after I used the Oprah discount.  I heard about KB from a member who is also a tvclubhouse.com member.  

Great site!


----------



## Leslie

intinst said:


> Here are the total stats for 3/17/09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how there were no new topics, posts, or members for July, August and September of 08?
> And at most 4 or 5 people on line at one time?
> And then, Leslie happened, as Harvey said.
> We are already over one million page views for March.
> Over four hundred new members for March.
> Breaking records around here, indeed!


Those 242 new members in October all happened in the last week of the month, too. I think people started signing up around Oct 27th or 28th. It was just a few days after the Oprah show, which was Oct. 24th.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm one of the Oprah babies, joined Oct 27, got my Kindle the beginning of November.



Betsy


----------



## Kathy

Oprah discount is how I finally got mine and I don't even watch the show. Good thing my kids do.


----------



## MAGreen

I started lurking the Amazon Kindle Discussions in October, came over here around December when I bought my Kindle, and Joined in Jan. Now my only issue is between being on here and reading my Kindle, I hardly have time to get anything done! I love the community here. I'd rather talk to all of you then my own neighbors! The nice thing is, being a Navy wife, I can still hang out here even when I move across the country, or the world! And thank you Leslie, your kind, thoughtful, and informative replies are a large part of what drew me in!


----------



## Rhiathame

MAGreen said:


> Now my only issue is between being on here and reading my Kindle, I hardly have time to get anything done! I love the community here.


LOL. I hear you I spend my lunch hour now trying to keep up with all the posts. I don't get out on the boards much on the weekends (then I am in deep communion with my Kindle) so come Monday I have so much to catch up on. One lunch hour just doesn't cut it!


----------



## luvmy4brats

It's wonderful to see how this board has expanded in such a short few months.


----------



## geoffthomas

Congratulations Harvey and Leslie.
This is a great board that you have built.
And you are maintaining it and "herding the cats" better than WE can expect.
And adding new helpers like Luv.
I was also a lurker over on Amazon - just posted a little.  Too confusing.
Got my K2 and came right over here.  Just love this resource.
I was with General Electric when we put timesharing in the marketplace in the mid 60's. 
God did I just say the mid 60's..........yes I guess I did.
I was leading technology in a little firm known as The Source in the early 80's.
So I am used to the joys and sorrows of the online community.  I hope your efforts keep growing - good luck you have my support (for what it is worth).


----------



## chocochibi

I'm glad I found this board, and Leslie, you were directly resposible for it.
I had been going to Amazon every day and was getting tired of all the rude people there. I was about to give up on any kind of online community at all, then I saw some of your posts.
You were so kind and patient, and I thought if all of kindleboards was like you it would be great.
I haven't been disappointed.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks, everyone. 

I love the people here, too. I love getting online in the morning, having a cup of coffee, and catching up with old and new friends. I am thrilled we have so many people joining us.

L


----------



## kevindorsey

As K2 sales get bigger, this board will continue growing.  More fantastic threads to explore, and probably more newbie questions to answer.


----------



## Kind

kevindorsey said:


> As K2 sales get bigger, this board will continue growing. More fantastic threads to explore, and probably more newbie questions to answer.


No doubt, newbie's might even bring up certain points that nobody really thought about.


----------



## pomlover2586

Does the 1 millionth member get a free Kindle?


----------



## Vegas_Asian

pomlover2586 said:


> Does the 1 millionth member get a free Kindle?


wonder how many generations of the kindle will be around by then? lol. you have a choice of k1-k10.5


----------



## intinst

Here is the update for this week:








As you can see, we are averaging 22 new members a day
We have the second highest page total, the forth highest new 
topics & new posts for a month with 10 days to go.
Total membership - 2953
In fact every figure save one looks good.
Unfortunately, women still outnumber men by better than 2 to 1 
Guys, we need to do a better job of recruiting!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You know. . . .most of the time. . . .guys don't mind when the women out number them 2 to 1. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Leslie

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> Unfortunately, women still outnumber men by better than 2 to 1
> Guys, we need to do a better job of recruiting!


Some of the men here might think that ratio is to their advantage...


----------



## intinst

Depends if you are dating or being ganged up on.


----------



## pomlover2586

And also depends on if you bat for the other side!


----------



## Anju 

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> Depends if you are dating or being ganged up on.


us gals wouldn't gang up on anyone


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

pomlover2586 said:


> And also depends on if you bat for the other side!


ROTFL


----------



## dablab

I must be an odd person out.  I knew about the kindle, even thought about getting one, but couldn't make myself spend the money.  Looked at it every now and then, but that is it.  Then I was reading a topic on the Cruise Critic boards (I don't even remember what the original subject was) and someone mentioned a kindle.  Another poster responded and then this board was referanced and I began lurking.  I ended up buying a sony because it was cheaper but then the k2 came out and I adopted a used k1.  Haven't picked up my sony since.  LOL.  The support here is awsome!!

Dot


----------



## drenee

dablab said:


> I must be an odd person out. I knew about the kindle, even thought about getting one, but couldn't make myself spend the money. Looked at it every now and then, but that is it. Then I was reading a topic on the Cruise Critic boards (I don't even remember what the original subject was) and someone mentioned a kindle. Another poster responded and then this board was referanced and I began lurking. I ended up buying a sony because it was cheaper but then the k2 came out and I adopted a used k1. Haven't picked up my sony since. LOL. The support here is awsome!!
> 
> Dot


Even though you took the scenic route to get here, we're glad you're here. Glad to know you love your K.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

dablab said:


> I must be an odd person out. I knew about the kindle, even thought about getting one, but couldn't make myself spend the money. Looked at it every now and then, but that is it. Then I was reading a topic on the Cruise Critic boards (I don't even remember what the original subject was) and someone mentioned a kindle. Another poster responded and then this board was referenced and I began lurking. I ended up buying a sony because it was cheaper but then the k2 came out and I adopted a used k1. Haven't picked up my sony since. LOL. The support here is awsome!!
> 
> Dot


Woohoo, Dot! Great story about getting here. Thanks for the kind words about KBoards and congrats on your K1!!!!

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Here are the figures for the end of March:









It has been one week since we welcomed our 3000th member and we have already reached 3122 in number. February skew the totals because that was when all the focus was on the K2 release and everyone was on line at one time and posting like mad. March had the second highest totals for New topics, posts and members and also most on line. Now look at the total of page views for the month. In January, Harvey was happy because we would ave one million page view for the second month in a row.
March had an increase of over 150,000 page views. Quite an ride we are on.


----------



## geoffthomas

See this is what makes KB a community.
Some forums would not share the info with the users.
And KB is about being informed, learning more about your Kindle and socializing (I think).
Great job.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

geoffthomas said:


> See this is what makes KB a community.
> Some forums would not share the info with the users.
> And KB is about being informed, learning more about your Kindle and socializing (I think).
> Great job.


And buying stuff. . . .

Ann


----------



## intinst

One week into April, things seem to have slowed some, but it could be that the server error problem had something to do with that. Topics, new posts and members are rising a little slower than in March but the page views are on a pace to approach 2,000,000, if not exceed that number. 234 more total members in the approx. two weeks since our celebration of the 3000th member isn't shabby, either. The word is still going out that KindleBoards is a place to be. On a sadder note, the ratio of women to men has increased.  I am curious if this is reflected in the total cross section of all Kindle users. Since more men are supposedly more interested in "Tech" type items, why have women taken to the Kindle in such large numbers? Ah well, a question for someone far smarter than I.


----------



## Zeronewbury

Since I don't know if I'll ever meet any of the members in person, The gender ration doesn't seem an issue.  If I were at a party with that ration I'd be very happy, though!


----------



## drenee

Zeronewbury said:


> Since I don't know if I'll ever meet any of the members in person, The gender ration doesn't seem an issue. If I were at a party with that ration I'd be very happy, though!


LOL.


----------



## intinst

Means more threads about accessories and if they decide to gang up on us on the boards, we are history.


----------



## Anju 

intinst said:


> Means more threads about accessories and if they decide to gang up on us on the boards, we are history.


awww come on - there is no way we would gang up on you sweet adorable male species


----------



## VMars

Wow! I had no idea that Leslie "spammed" the Amazon boards.   Leslie, did you get banned from the Amazon boards for mentioning another board/forum?


----------



## drenee

Leslie, banned, are you kidding?  They should put her on the payroll.  Her spamming brought me to the KBs, which convinced me to buy a K1, $359.00, and a backup battery, $19.99, and at least $500.00 in books.  I would have purchased my books at B&N or Half-Price Books, or went to the library.  And I am just one person.


----------



## pidgeon92

VMars said:


> Wow! I had no idea that Leslie "spammed" the Amazon boards.  Leslie, did you get banned from the Amazon boards for mentioning another board/forum?


No she did not. And we don't do that here either, despite some rumors that are floating around.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm here because of Leslie! Thanks, Leslie, for you and Harvey making this place the great place it is. And our members! Did I mention our members? Yay for Spam!


----------



## Leslie

VMars said:


> Wow! I had no idea that Leslie "spammed" the Amazon boards.  Leslie, did you get banned from the Amazon boards for mentioning another board/forum?


Um, huh? I haven't been banned from Amazon. Not sure what you are talking about...


----------



## Kindle Convert

They're refering to your _Membership Drive _ as SPAM??!!!


----------



## Kathy

I didn't consider it spam. I wouldn't have noticed it all, if Leslie hadn't come to my rescue when I asked a question. I had never joined any type of forum before, but was so excited about getting my Kindle that I thought I could get some advice from fellow Kindlers. I got slammed for asking a question about sharing and Leslie came in and answered my questions. I saw the sig and came here. Never went back. This place is awesome.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Leslie is responsible for me, too!  She answered a question politely and then asked me to check out this forum as a great place for questions and answers.  So I moseyed on over and haven't gone back since...


----------



## Leslie

Kathy said:


> I didn't consider it spam. I wouldn't have noticed it all, if Leslie hadn't come to my rescue when I asked a question. I had never joined any type of forum before, but was so excited about getting my Kindle that I thought I could get some advice from fellow Kindlers. I got slammed for asking a question about sharing and Leslie came in and answered my questions. I saw the sig and came here. Never went back. This place is awesome.


Thank you. And I still try to be helpful and welcoming to everyone...

L


----------



## Leslie

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Leslie is responsible for me, too! She answered a question politely and then asked me to check out this forum as a great place for questions and answers. So I moseyed on over and haven't gone back since...


And another thank you. Maybe a kiss, this time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Actual picture of Leslie as she works the Amazon boards.... 










and I have never been active on a forum before, either...not much of a joiner. This is such a great place! Thanks everyone, but especially Leslie and Harvey!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm here because of you too Leslie!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

O.K.  I admit I checked out this board because of Leslie's small link on one of her Amazon posts.  But I joined because it looked interesting -- I was still in my "all Kindle all the time" mindset; my Magic Book only had a few pages of content -- but I've stayed and hung around and been active because of ALL Y'ALL!    I'd checked out other Kindle/e-book boards and e-mail lists and most have fallen by the wayside.  Even with the ones I'm still 'on', I'm not very active.

Ann


----------



## geoffthomas

We've hijacked this thread into another love-fest.
But that is ok.  'cause I feel the same way about Harvey and Leslie and the whole KB.
Thanks all, just for being you.


----------



## intinst

Hey it is on thread in a weird sort of way, (a KindleBoard sort of way  ) we all love the Kindleboards moderators and the best Admin. anywhere, Harvey!


----------



## stevene9

VMars said:


> Wow! I had no idea that Leslie "spammed" the Amazon boards.  Leslie, did you get banned from the Amazon boards for mentioning another board/forum?


Spammed, the Amazon boards don't work like that - black ops - that's the answer. Amazon boards "special forces" will be visiting Maine shortly to "say hello" to Leslie. You may send your get well cards to Leslie care of Kindleboards.

Steve


----------



## intinst

KindleBoards counter measures will be taken. Leslie doesn't have to worry.


----------



## Leslie

intinst said:


> KindleBoards counter measures will be taken. Leslie doesn't have to worry.


Counter measures, hee hee hee. That's very punny. 

L


----------



## intinst

You didn't think that the KitchenAid was a one trick pony, did you?


----------



## intinst

Things are still running behind the two previous months, I am sure the server problems caused at least some of that. Still, 266 new members and approaching one million page views and a few more members reached Shakespeare status for their posts. We have also add several more authors. KindleBoards is still growing and getting better.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Yeah, that's really amazing growth, considering where the stats began before October!!


----------



## intinst

Thought it might be time to update this thread. There have been nearly 1200 new members since the last post. You can see how the registrations, posts, topics and page views per day have really climbed. More people join in a week than joined up in the first 11 months of the existence of the board. The average on line per day is far higher than the most on line in Oct. of 2008. Growth is continuing, thanks to the work of Harvey and the mods. We are nearly to 4600 members and another month like the last will put us over 5000. If you are interested in all the statistics , here is the link:
Member Stats


----------



## drenee

I know we can't say it enough, this is one of the greatest places to be.  It also seems like more folks are sticking around and having fun rather than joining and not posting.  I'm loving all the new posters.  Everyone is so interesting and unique.
Thanks intinst.  
deb


----------



## KBoards Admin

I had not even noticed that we have now surpassed 200,000 posts. Thanks intinst!


----------



## Bren S.

WoW   Further proof (like we needed any) that this place rocks


----------



## MagicalWingLT

Wow so many people joined the board... That's great!


----------



## angelad

Wow, I'm part of a statistic


----------



## ElaineOK

Ok, I *could* do the math and figure out how many total users have registered here -- but that really wouldn't tell me much.  What I would find more interesting is how many different users log on in a given month.  There are probably a lot of people who register, hand around for a while and then disappear.  So, total users doesn't say much about actual usage.  Of course, it would also be interesting to know how many different users read the boards (logged in and registered or not) each month.

Elaine
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## intinst

Many people regiter and don't post or at least don't post much, but spend a lot of time here at the boards. If you check their profiles, it is surprising how much time some spend here on the board without posting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I find this all very interesting as we've averaged a pretty consistent 500 new members a month since Oct 2008, sometimes a bit more, sometimes a bit less.  Since one doesn't have to join KB to read the posts, the fact that people are actually joining rather than just lurking I think means they're finding value here whether they post or not.

Very nice!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

intinst said:


> Many people regiter and don't post or at least don't post much, but spend a lot of time here at the boards. If you check their profiles, it is surprising how much time some spend here on the board without posting.


Although we are always very happy when someone comes out of lurkdom and decides to say "Hi!"

L


----------



## stevene9

It would be interesting to see some stats on how many different people login at least once a week, once a month, once a quarter. It might give a more actual number of active or semi active members, as opposed to people who might joint to ask questions about their new Kindle and then drop out forever once they know how to use it. Might not be important, but it might be interesting to know.

Steve


----------



## Anju 

You can get a general idea with some of the polls and with some of the contests.  We may have more than 4,000 members, but I would think under 1,000 are active, still a lot more than back in Oct/Nov 08


----------



## intinst

Now up to 4700 total members


----------



## KBoards Admin

stevene9 said:


> It would be interesting to see some stats on how many different people login at least once a week, once a month, once a quarter. It might give a more actual number of active or semi active members, as opposed to people who might joint to ask questions about their new Kindle and then drop out forever once they know how to use it. Might not be important, but it might be interesting to know.
> 
> Steve


I don't have that data, but the graphic below might be of interest. It shows our daily volumes from last October through end of June.

Some notes and observations:

- The orange area represents returning visitors. There are about 2,500 people who regularly, or at least periodically, return to the site.

- The blue area counts unique visitors. If, for example, you visited KB 500 times in the past few weeks (and why wouldn't you!), you would only show up once in that count. Lately we've had 10,000 to 12,000 unique visitors per day.

- The green area is pageviews. If you visited KindleBoards yesterday and you clicked to 40 pages in the site, each of those 40 "viewed pages" gets counted in that statistic.

- The chart makes it very plain to pinpoint the week of Oprah's Kindle promotion, prompting Leslie to lure a bunch of Kindle passionistas over to KindleBoards. She did that on Monday, October 27th, 2008. Leslie's impact on KindleBoards was even greater than Oprah's impact on Kindle.

- Our ratio of pageviews to unique visitors is between 3:1 and 4:1. This is an important statistic - it shows the "stickiness" of the site. Of everyone who finds their way to KindleBoards, including people who land here accidentally or do a Google search to get here to a particular page, the average pages viewed is 3 or 4. As I understand it, that's a pretty high number and is a good indicator that we have rich content on the site.

- The big spikes in the chart are days when Engadget, Gizmodo, or other sites linked to our site. You can also see the traffic surging during the times of major Kindle announcements - e.g. the Kindle 2 announcement on Feb 9, which resulted in 85,000 pageviews.


----------



## Leslie

> The chart makes it very plain to pinpoint the week of Oprah's Kindle promotion, prompting Leslie to lure a bunch of Kindle passionistas over to KindleBoards. She did that on Monday, October 27th, 2008. *Leslie's impact on KindleBoards was even greater than Oprah's impact on Kindle.*


Oh. My. God.

(LOL)

Seriously, that graph is very cool, Harvey. This is such is such a cool site. So glad to be here and be part of the fun.

L


----------



## legalbs2

Thanks, Harvey.  Without KindleBoards I would have nothing to read while hubby monopolizes the Kindle DX.  Thinking of buying a second one when it comes down in price.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

legalbs2 said:


> Thanks, Harvey. Without KindleBoards I would have nothing to read while hubby monopolizes the Kindle DX. Thinking of buying a second one when it comes down in price.


 I told you you'd feel that way eventually! . . . . . .


----------



## intinst

4800 members +


----------



## drenee

All we need is for Amazon to release another version of K to give us another big boost.   

Welcome to all of the new folks have joined up in the last few weeks.  I have tried to say howdy to everyone, but I'm sure I've missed some.
deb


----------



## Spiritwind 1

Well howdy back Deb! It is great to have a site to go too that I can talk about Kindabella. Thanks for the welcome. . .


----------



## drenee

Isn't this site awesome??  I have learned so many new things, Kindle related and otherwise.  
deb


----------



## mistyd107

I just recently joined and am beyond happy I did congrats guys


----------



## Spiritwind 1

Misty glad you joined. . .as I am glad I have joined! We can change the world together!!!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

How shall we celebrate our 5,000th member? That's a major milestone coming up!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

How about a $50.00 Amazon gift card for the 5000th member?  Or since we wouldn't have a 5000th member without the rest of us (hee, hee) maybe a contest for everyone, one entry each and maybe a story about something in our life that we can share.  These stories are always informational and we get to know each other better.  I love to read the stories and have tried to read every one of them.


----------



## geoffthomas

I think an Easter Egg-type hunt would be a great treat for KBers.
It was enjoyed by all, I think.

Of course "we" could make some temporary cosmetic changes too.
Like hang tapestries on the wall.

And have confetti, sparklers, margaritas and chocolate cake.

Just sayin.....


----------



## lynninva

geoffthomas said:


> I think an Easter Egg-type hunt would be a great treat for KBers.
> It was enjoyed by all, I think.


I think "enjoyed" is a relative term when used to describe the egg hunt. Yes, the eggs were beautiful and there was the thrill of victory when you found one. But I think the eggs were hidden by someone who specializes in torture.


----------



## Leslie

lynninva said:


> I think "enjoyed" is a relative term when used to describe the egg hunt. Yes, the eggs were beautiful and there was the thrill of victory when you found one. But I think the eggs were hidden by someone who specializes in torture.


I only found one during the contest, and I found a second one about 3 days ago.

And I am a mod. That was one of our more challenging KBs contests.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

geoffthomas said:


> I think an Easter Egg-type hunt would be a great treat for KBers.
> It was enjoyed by all, I think.
> 
> Of course "we" could make some temporary cosmetic changes too.
> Like hang tapestries on the wall.
> 
> And have confetti, sparklers, margaritas and chocolate cake.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Margaritas and chocolate cake are a given.


----------



## Chey

luvmy4brats said:


> Margaritas and chocolate cake are a given.


Did anyone's cheeks pucker up with the thought of taking a bite of chocolate cake and washing it down with a margarita? ROFL! Sounds good to me, but not together.


----------



## Anju 

no problem since they are virtual - calorie and alcohol free


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I loved the Easter eggs hunt!!  I found all of the eggs and sent the info in and waited to see who would win the contest.  It was great fun and I would love to see another similar contest.


----------



## intinst

4850+


----------



## cheeki

I think I'm an October person.  PRE-SPAM


----------



## drenee

cheeki said:


> I think I'm an October person. PRE-SPAM


November 29.

I'm pretty sure it was a post of Leslie's that brought me over. I can't imagine I would have found this place alone. I would never have thought to even look for something such as this.
deb


----------



## intinst

This was a big month, 2nd mostpage views ever, 3rd most new posts and 462 new members. We reached 5000 members, 230,000 total posts, over 9000 topics and neary 13 Million total page views! This Board is under two years old total and most of the growth has occurred in the last ten months. Really looking forward to the next year to see where we are at that time.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks, intinst! I enjoy seeing these snapshots of how our numbers keep on growing.


----------



## koolmnbv

Since we got to #5000 now did anyone decided a proper way to celebrate?


----------



## Leslie

koolmnbv said:


> Since we got to #5000 now did anyone decided a proper way to celebrate?


I think we had some margaritas and a few fireworks.

BTW, congrats on 2K posts to you, Kool!


----------



## intinst

For the month of July, we averaged nearly 15 new members, just under 950 posts and close to 35 new topic every day with over 53,600 pages viewed each of those 31 days.


----------



## koolmnbv

Leslie said:


> I think we had some margaritas and a few fireworks.
> 
> BTW, congrats on 2K posts to you, Kool!


Thanks I am only posting just trying to catch you!! LOL


----------



## Eeyore

So who was the 5000th member?


----------



## koolmnbv

Eeyore said:


> So who was the 5000th member?


Chango I think.


----------



## drenee

According to Harvey the "official" 5,000th member is Nufa.  
deb


----------



## koolmnbv

drenee said:


> According to Harvey the "official" 5,000th member is Nufa.
> deb


OOPS thats right! I forgot Harvey updated with that info in the other thread. Thanks Deb, im losing my mind 

Congrats to Nufa on #5000!!


----------



## intinst

Hadn't posted to this thread in a while, thought I'd bring it up to date. As you can see September was a slow month, 
down in every category, I guess everything was slowed by school starting. Not going to worry about that though,
because we are less than 150 members from 6000! Also There have been nearly 270,000 posts in 10,573 topics. 
Total page views have reached over 15.6 million. A year ago, there were 39 total member who had posted 80 times i
n 45 topics with 16,363 page views. We exceed some of those stats every day now. If you are interested in more details, here is the link:Member Stats .


----------



## intinst

5899 Total Members


----------



## intinst

5910 total members


----------



## lynninva

intinst said:


> Hadn't posted to this thread in a while, thought I'd bring it up to date. As you can see September was a slow month,
> down in every category, I guess everything was slowed by school starting.


I think activity may also be down because there is not a lot of new stuff going on in Kindle-world. I'm assuming that most people are spending more time reading with their new toys (properly accessorized, of course).


----------



## intinst

5920 total members


----------



## angelad

So, what's the prize for being the 10,000 member?  I might just register again..


----------



## Anju 

You get a certificate stating you are the 10,000 member and a BIG party with lots of margaritas, cake, sparklers, rice, coffee, tea, etc.


----------



## intinst

5931Total members


----------



## lynninva

And now Amazon announces International Kindle to spark activity on KindleBoards again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's all part of a master plan....

Betsy


----------



## intinst

5953 total members


----------



## Cat

How can I find out what number member I am?


----------



## intinst

Cat said:


> How can I find out what number member I am?


If you will scroll the cursor over your board name, and then look at the bottom left corner of the screen you would see you are member 505.( Its the last thing in that string)


----------



## Cat

Thanks! Hmm..mebbe I should get a Sony 505 as a backup. *_GASP!_*


----------



## Susan in VA

Don't you already have TWO Kindles, Kittywhiskers?  Or is that photo a fake ?!?


----------



## intinst

5960 total members


----------



## Cat

Susan in VA said:


> Don't you already have TWO Kindles, Kittywhiskers? Or is that photo a fake ?!?


I sold my K1 to my vet. K2 is my only child now. Aside from my four pawed children.


----------



## Susan in VA

Cat said:


> Aside from my four pawed children.


I'm not sure whether you said before how many of those there are... and are there pictures of 'em in the pet thread?


----------



## Cat

7. Trying to get down to a reasonable number so I'm not known as thecat lady who lives in the woods. heh.

I've posted a couple of pics of a few of them, but not in the pets thread.

Dem r cute, tho.

This is Gracie. She thought she was cute in this pose . She was a stray w/cancer who walked up to me on my back deck and decided she owned me. I took care of her for a few months. I let a messageboard where I hung out name her. She had a lot of mommies and daddies, lol. She died 10/15 last year.










She liked to sleep by my head and nuzzle in my hair.










This is Smooch, he thinks he's hiding and I can't see him. I had to snap this when I realized he thought he was hidden, lol.


----------



## Susan in VA

Funny how they always think they're well hidden when they're in a shoebox or in a paper bag, too!

It is uncanny how much Gracie looks like the other Gracie I know:










Nothing wrong with seven if you can take care of all of them and have sufficient space. Now, at 27 there might be a bit of a problem....


----------



## Cat

Aw, cute kitty...is she yours? 

I have a cat, Sugar, who "hides" under my bed, except that 2/3rds of her body sticks out from under the bed, only her head and shoulders are underneath, lol. 

There could probably be more room, but they do ok. I keep them in the back half of the house so the entire house isn't full of cat hair and cat smell -that was actually part of what I thought about when designing my (humble) house. I lose the cat hair battle, but I do ok keeping where they are smell free. I'm always asking my parents and one of my friends when they visit, lol. I need the feedback in case my nose is too used to it. I also had a small enclosure built so they could have an area to go outside. My exhusband wanted them declawed and I went along with it -ARGH. Anyhooo, aside from the cats stalking each other, and the occasional spats, they're all spoiled and happy.  

Sorry for derailing the thread, people, just consider this a little intermission .


----------



## intinst

5982 total members


----------



## JimC1946

Those are incredible numbers for a forum that really only got active a little more than a year ago.

Maybe get #6000 tonight!

I'm proud member #5138.


----------



## Susan in VA

Cat said:


> Aw, cute kitty...is she yours?
> .
> .
> had a small enclosure built
> .
> .
> Sorry for derailing the thread, people, just consider this a little intermission .


Nope, she lives in Minnesota and belongs to friends of DD's dad.

An outdoor enclosure -- wow! -- great life for cats. 

Derailed? Isn't this thread about counting.... oh sorry, _members_, not cats. My mistake.


----------



## intinst

5990 total members


----------



## MarthaT

This is really fantastic in such a short amount of time


----------



## talleylynn

How do you find out what number you are?


----------



## intinst

talleylynn said:


> How do you find out what number you are?





intinst said:


> If you will scroll the cursor over your board name, and then look at the bottom left corner of the screen you would see you are member 505.( Its the last thing in that string)


You are 3486


----------



## 911jason

*TeraS* is #5,998... should hit 6,000 tonight!


----------



## talleylynn

intinst said:


> You are 3486


Cool, thanks.


----------



## 911jason

*wendyaguiza* is member #5,999! Who's next?


----------



## 911jason

*Capex99* is member #6,000!!!

*HAPPY DANCE!!!!*


----------



## crebel

Wow!  I am amazed at how fast the membership has grown/is growing.  Thanks, Harvey, for such a terrific site and thanks to all the moderators and participating members who make this such an informative, friendly and fun place to be.

Chris


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah I am not sure if this is the "official" 6,000th member, but let's face it - 6,000 is awesome.

I remember when we were over the moon because we hit 3,000.

Now we are double that.

And we have a really great "community" going here now.

Who knows we may even need to set up "neighborhoods" just to handle the traffic.

Just sayin......


----------



## PraiseGod13

WAHOO!! And I'm proud to be Member #54!! Makes me think of "Car Member 54, Where Are You?" Most of our younger members probably won't get that. Anyway..... Kongrats to Harvey and the moderators who have created this great site and keep it such a wonderful place to be!! KindleBoards is a daily happening for me and I'm so grateful for it!!


----------



## 911jason

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah I am not sure if this is the "official" 6,000th member, but let's face it - 6,000 is awesome.


What do you mean? When I mouseover the username it shows member #6000.... ? What am I missing?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, it depends on where you look.  Capex99 would be our 6000th member joined, maybe, (although Harvey technically has two accounts.) 

And we have lost members, so our current total membership is less than 6000, I think.  If you look at "Members" using the menu bar at the top of each page, we have 5770 current members.  If you look at the KB Home Page, and scroll down to Forum Stats, it says we have 6008 members, and that the latest member, Carmebrook, if you mouse over the name and look at the bottom of the screen, is our 6018th member.



Betsy


----------



## JimC1946

What continues to amaze me is not just the total numbers of members, but how many members are online almost any time I look.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

What amazes me is that I've spent over 61 days here in the last year.  That's fully 2 months. . . . .1/6th of my time since I became a member.

On second thought, it's less amazing than somewhat sad!


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> What amazes me is that I've spent over 61 days here in the last year. That's fully 2 months. . . . .1/6th of my time since I became a member.


Yes, but it's your _job_.

I don't even have that excuse... 
(almost 1/8 of my time, give or take )


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hooray for our 6,000 members! 

Love those round-number milestones!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> What amazes me is that I've spent over 61 days here in the last year. That's fully 2 months. . . . .1/6th of my time since I became a member.
> 
> On second thought, it's less amazing than somewhat sad!


You're catching me, Ann!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan in VA said:


> Yes, but it's your _job_.


Uh. . . . no. . . ._job_ implies money. . . .I do this for fun! 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> You're catching me, Ann!
> 
> Betsy


I'll be caught up in posts in just 2800 more. . .as long as you stop! 

(But I still have a lower member number: so there!  )


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> Uh. . . . no. . . ._job_ implies money. . . .I do this for fun!


Some of the toughest jobs are volunteer jobs!


----------



## drenee

Are you kidding me, ALL of the toughest jobs I've had have been volunteer.  
I think people feel that if you have a volunteer position instead of a paid 
position that means they can abuse, accuse, and generally take advantage of 
the volunteer.  
On the other hand, they are the most rewarding positions I've held.  
deb

Yay for 6,000.


----------



## geoffthomas

And today the display says we have 6033 members and the newest has number 6043.
Now that is a lot of new members in just a coupla days.

Just sayin.....


----------



## intinst

21 new members each of the past two days! None today so far, dern it.


----------



## drenee

The price drop was good for Kindle purchasers and for Kindleboards.
deb


----------



## intinst

Since a couple of important dates in the history of KindleBoards are approaching, I thought it might be good to post this little update. This Board was begun November 26,2007 by Harvey Chute, Administrator. Between that date and October 26, 2008, it grew to 41 total members, who had posted 130 times on 45 different topics. The most people online at once during this time was 16. There had been 17,551 total page views over this eleven months. 10/27/08 marked the turning point for KindleBoards. 49 people joined that day, with 81 the next. In the year since that time, KB has added over 6000 members, who have made nearly 280,000 total posts in almost 11,000 different topics. The average daily page views is approximately 50,000. Eight people on average join our group each day, many days 20 or more are added. There are three threads that have received over 4,000 posts each and 10 threads that have been viewed over 26,000 times each! There are four of the moderators who have spent two months or more of their time here on the Board, helping Harvey make this the great place so many of us depend on for information and fun.
With the KDX being introduced earlier this year and the recent price drops on the K2, plus the new International Version, odds are good that we will be seeing even more people checking out our group here. I hope the fun times continue for quite a while!

For the source of these statistics and more information see: Member Stats


----------



## drenee

Wow, Intinst, very interesting.  Thank you for the summary.
I can't believe I've been here almost a year.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My one year KB anniversary is Oct 27th!  Woohoo, party!

Betsy


----------



## 911jason

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My one year KB anniversary is Oct 27th! Woohoo, party!
> 
> Betsy


*HAPPY DANCE!!!!*


----------



## 911jason

Great statistical breakdown Intinst! Amazing that the board had 17,000 hits in 11 months and now has almost triple that every day! Those first 11 months looked pretty desolate, I wonder if Harvey ever thought about pulling the plug...?


----------



## KBoards Admin

No, I never really considered pulling the plug. I thought it might slowly build up at some point... although I admit I had no expectation that it would turn into what it is!!


----------



## intinst

Harvey said:


> No, I never really considered pulling the plug. I thought it might slowly build up at some point... although I admit I had no expectation that it would turn into what it is!!


And exactly what would you say it is, Harvey?


----------



## intinst

Currently at 6895 members, 3 to 5 days we'll reach 7000


----------



## intinst

Currently at 6989 member, probably go over 7000 today.


----------



## Leslie

intinst said:


> Currently at 6989 member, probably go over 7000 today.


Wow, that's amazing...

L


----------



## intinst

NicholasO520 is member #7000


----------



## KBoards Admin

Wow - it seems our membership growth is accelerating (although I haven't studied the statistics to say that for sure). But 6,000 doesn't seem very long ago. 

I'm seeing a growth in our international visitors hitting our pages, so I think that now Kindle is more or less worldwide, it's causing a surge in our membership here.


----------



## drenee

Way to go, KindleBoards.
deb


----------



## intinst

Seems like early on it was 10 to12 weeks per thousand, this time just over seven weeks by my calculations.


----------



## kevindorsey

intinst said:


> Seems like early on it was 10 to12 weeks per thousand, this time just over seven weeks by my calculations.


Very cool indeed.


----------



## Anju 

I keep thinking I want to do a listing from the Intro thread of where all the kindles are living now.  Once I find my round tuit I might just do that.


----------



## drenee

http://www.kboards.com/blog/2009/03/where-the-kindles-are/

We should ask the new arrivals to post on the Frappr map. 
deb


----------



## Leslie

intinst said:


> NicholasO520 is member #7000


I wonder if he's related to Santa Claus? It would be appropriate for the season.

Welcome, Nicholas, and congrats on being a milestone member!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hey, we broke a new record today: *684 people were on KindleBoards simultaneously*.

This breaks a long-standing record - our previous high-water mark was 624, way back on February 24 - when Kindle 2 was announced.


----------



## Jeff




----------



## intinst

We may be on the  way to a record for new members in a month as well. And still on track to reach 20 million page views this month!


----------



## Shamar

damn, and I felt good for getting 197 visits in a day on the second week of my blog. Guess I need to keep wishing, ll........glad to see the success here 

I heard about this site on the Amazon Kindle FaceBook group...just so you know.....


----------



## Leslie

Harvey said:


> Hey, we broke a new record today: *684 people were on KindleBoards simultaneously*.
> 
> This breaks a long-standing record - our previous high-water mark was 624, way back on February 24 - when Kindle 2 was announced.


I was wondering when we'd break that record. Thanks for noticing, Harvey.

L


----------



## lynninva

Harvey said:


> Hey, we broke a new record today: *684 people were on KindleBoards simultaneously*.
> 
> This breaks a long-standing record - our previous high-water mark was 624, way back on February 24 - when Kindle 2 was announced.


I think K2 was announced on Feb 9. I think Feb 24 was Kindle watch day for many people. We were all on KB to fill the last waiting moments & keep up to date on where K2s were moving throughout the country.


----------



## Seamonkey

That was quite a day!!


----------



## Leslie

lynninva said:


> I think K2 was announced on Feb 9. I think Feb 24 was Kindle watch day for many people. We were all on KB to fill the last waiting moments & keep up to date on where K2s were moving throughout the country.


Yes, that's right. Although Feb 9 might also have been a record breaking day, too, in terms of numbers of people, and then we broke it again two weeks later.

L


----------



## intinst

Just fooling around, looking at the Member Stats  center and noticed something about page views compared to posts. 
That is, how many page views a thread gets compared to how many posts it has.

Thread ratio, views to posts
INFINITY Game - Word Association 6.75
The "INFINITY" Thread: KEEP POSTING 6.8
The Good Morning Thread 14
So, what are you reading? 27.4
The official "I'm Waiting for my 
Kindle to Arrive" Thread 28.1

Looks like we really are a Kindle board, interested in reading and fellow members, 
with just a little fun on the side!


----------



## intinst

Just a brief update. Already 574 new members this month, we may get a big jump after Christmas when all those new 
Kindle owners start looking around for a forum for information on their new toy. We set a new record for the most online 
a few days ago. The old one was from in February, lets see how long this one lasts. Wednesday or Thursday, we should 
go over 20 million page views, not bad when 14 months ago we didn't have 18 hundred.We just keep growing and getting 
better! Oh, and in the time it took me to make this post, two more joined in.


----------



## intinst

We just reached 20 million page views, even earlier than I thought we would.
We had a total of 6 million 3/21/09
Of course, we are averaging over 3 times as many page views a day as the board had total for its first 11 months


----------



## KBoards Admin

Nice!! Thanks for being alert to that... I didn't realize we had crossed the 20 million marker. Woo-hoo!


----------



## intinst

We have set a new record for members joining in a month. the old record was set at 689 in February. We are already at 696 for this month, with several days to go.


----------



## Anju 

intinst said:


> We have set a new record for members joining in a month. the old record was set at 689 in February. We are already at 696 for this month, with several days to go.


Just wait until after Christmas


----------



## intinst

Anju No. 469 said:


> Just wait until after Christmas


That's what I think as well, with Amazon saying this has been their best month ever for Kindle sales.


----------



## Anju 

intinst said:


> That's what I think as well, with Amazon saying this has been their best month ever for Kindle sales.


That's amazing with the nook coming out as well!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Anju No. 469 said:


> That's amazing with the nook coming out as well!


I think it's _because_ of the nook. . . .it got a lot of press and hype, but then wasn't readily available. Amazon very quietly made sure everyone _could_ get a Kindle for Christmas. . . . .


----------



## KBoards Admin

We broke a new record today, already - - with over 800 people online on KindleBoards at the same time! Woo hoo!


----------



## intinst

Harvey said:


> Hey, we broke a new record today: *684 people were on KindleBoards simultaneously*.
> 
> This breaks a long-standing record - our previous high-water mark was 624, way back on February 24 - when Kindle 2 was announced.


There are 820 on line at KB right now!


----------



## Susan in VA

It's showing the record at 869 right now!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

And. . . .one of them wasn't me!    Well, I was on line for a bit, but probably not at the same time as the other 800.  

But WELCOME you new Kindleers!  Register and post and ask questions and chat. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Me neither!  And right now, we have 273 guests browsing.  C'mon in, the water's fine!  We're a friendly bunch, even Ann.


Betsy


----------



## Anju 

and scarlet


----------



## Betsy the Quilter




----------



## Karleezy

Hi All, I guess I'm part of the christmas kindle buyers bandwagon! haha. Looking forward in learning a lot on his board.


----------



## lynninva

OK, now 520 guests browsing, to only 170 users on-line. Tremendous growth potential here. I wonder how many will be enticed to register when the next contest is announced?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

And how soon will we get to 8000 members?


----------



## Anju 

Seems like 3000 was just a few days ago


----------



## intinst

Ann in Arlington said:


> And how soon will we get to 8000 members?


We hit 6000 October 15
We just hit 7000 December 5
And that was much faster than 5000 to 6000.
And December 23, 2008 I was member 1204


----------



## Leslie

intinst said:


> We hit 6000 October 15
> We just hit 7000 December 5
> And that was much faster than 5000 to 6000.
> And December 23, 1008 I was member 1204


And I was member 24 on April 6, 2008. Then in October, I started spreading spam around...LOL

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm number 65 from somewhere around the end of October 2008. . . . . I followed Leslie's trail of bread crumbs. . . . . . .


----------



## Anju 

I'm 469 from middle of November, not too many bread crumbs left, but enough to get here.


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> And I was member 24 on April 6, 2008. Then in October, I started spreading spam around...LOL


I was the 71st







to happily respond to your spam a few days later.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> I was the 71st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to happily respond to your spam a few days later.


And at that time, you weren't even a Kindle owner, if I recall correctly! But you did provide a very helpful hand when the party was going on in Harvey's living room and the host was absent...LOL

L


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> And at that time, you weren't even a Kindle owner, if I recall correctly! But you did provide a very helpful hand when the party was going on in Harvey's living room and the host was absent...LOL


Ha-ha-ha. You recall correctly: I think I was on a list for March delivery until I cancelled and bought a refurb.

There was indeed a period of pure panic while we waited for Harvey or a flood of gate crashers. Luckily Harvey showed up in the nick of time and an institution was born.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> I was the 71st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to happily respond to your spam a few days later.


And I was 72 on Oct 27. And Leslie's username was "FAQ Person" then....you can see it here where I quoted her:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,115.msg967.html#msg967

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And I was 72 on Oct 27. And Leslie's username was "FAQ Person" then....you can see it here where I quoted her:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,115.msg967.html#msg967
> 
> Betsy


You are really good at digging through the archives, Betsy! I'm impressed! I think I forgot that I was FAQ Person -- I do remember being Jeff Bezos on April 1st, though, and fooling a few people.  

L


----------



## intinst

Leslie said:


> And I was member 24 on April 6, 2008. Then in October, I started spreading spam around...LOL
> 
> L


Finally she admits it!


----------



## Leslie

Cobbie said:


> Is there a history somewhere of how Kindle Boards was started? I know by whom, just not how.


In a nutshell...

Harvey started KindleBoards back in Nov 2007, when the Kindle was first announced. Things were quiet for many months. I joined in April 2008 when I ordered my first Kindle. I posted a bit, tried to liven things up, but with only 24 members, it was pretty quiet. Meanwhile, I was also posting at the Amazon forum. I started the FAQ thread over there on June 2, 2008 and was a very active poster for many months.

I would periodically mention KindleBoards but there was not a lot of interest. Then, after Oprah called the Kindle her favorite gadget (on Oct 24, 200, things got nastier than usual at Amazon. I started suggesting KBoards more often and there was a flood of new members.

Problem was, Harvey had taken a vacation, planning not to come back to the site until early 2009. But this was late October and we had close to 100 new members/day signing up. I started to worry about trolls and so on, since none of us had moderator status. We couldn't edit or delete messages, or ban users.

I went through the list of the original members and sent all of them PMs asking for help. It turns out that one was Harvey's college age daughter. She got in touch with her dad and told him what was going on. Harvey immediately got in touch with me (this was about 3 days after the flood of new members), made me and Pidgeon92 global mods, and things have been going swimmingly ever since.

When we were in the heat of the moment, we posted this picture:










This one was popular, too:


----------



## Leslie

intinst said:


> Finally she admits it!


I am not sure I admit it, I was just accused enough, by Carl the Pipefitter and Mikey the Rhino that I just decided to believe it. LOL


----------



## intinst

Leslie said:


> I am not sure I admit it, I was just accused enough, by Carl the Pipefitter and Mikey the Rhino that I just decided to believe it. LOL


Call it spam, call it suggesting, call it what you want, I'm glad you did it, glad I saw it and very glad KindleBoards is the great place it is!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Note that, when Harvey started KindleBoards, he was remarkably prescient. . . . he did not even have a kindle yet himself at the time!


----------



## Kathy

I started here on 11/04/08 and was member 376. I had just ordered my Kindle, yes because of Oprah and was asking questions on the Amazon board and was getting really nasty feedback. There were a lot of new users and they were not happy with the repeat questions. I saw Leslie's "spam" and came over to KB. It was a breath of fresh air. Never went back. Thanks again, Leslie.


----------



## TC Beacham

Ann in Arlington said:


> Note that, when Harvey started KindleBoards, he was remarkably prescient. . . . he did not even have a kindle yet himself at the time!


Wow, that's pretty amazing!

Sure seems that the Kindle has helped ebooks reach critical mass.


----------



## intinst

It took  a year and 15 days for KB to reach 1000 members, 74 days to get to 2000, and another 40 to hit 3000. 4000 took 64 days, 5000 62 days, 6000 76 days and 7000 56 days. That was 12/5/09. we are now at 7759 members, with 81 people joining yesterday. This tied the record for the most to join on one day, set 10/28/08.


----------



## intinst

7801 total members, 908 new members so far this month!


----------



## intinst

7888 total members, 995 have joined this month, 59 Christmas day, 82 on the 26th, 74 on the 27th and 75 so far today. We will almost certainly reach 1000 new members this month and a total of 8000 in the next few days! We only reached 7000 12/05/09


----------



## intinst

Set a new record yesterday with 86 new members in one day, Have 2 more already this morning, bringing our total membership to 7902.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Christmas surge!  Must have been a Kindle Christmas!

Betsy


----------



## Jen

How do you guys know what member # you are?  I'm curious....


----------



## Kathy

Jen said:


> How do you guys know what member # you are? I'm curious....


When you place your mouse curser over your name, it will give you your member number on the status bar at the bottom of your screen. You are 103.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Or if you right click on your name in any post and select Properties, you'll see it.

Betsy


----------



## Jen

Well look at that!  I also followed Leslie's bread crumbs, I can't believe it's at almost 8,000 - crazy!
Thanks you two  !


----------



## PraiseGod13

Greetings from Member #54!!  I too, knew nothing about KindleBoards and was on the Amazon discussions... but not happy with the way all of the negativity, complaining, and grumbling was going.  I was so thrilled with my new Kindle and wanted something positive to match my feelings.... and there was our Leslie, being the example of what I was looking for.  When she mentioned KindleBoards, I checked it out and have never looked back.  This is the ONLY place I want to be because it's a place of integrity and friendship... and loaded with people who love their Kindles and, most of all, love to read.  This site has expanded and grown since I first joined.... and it's all been for the good.  Thanks, as always, to Harvey and the Mods.... my favorite group of people to "hang out with"!!  Here's to 2010!!


----------



## intinst

This has been quite a month in KindleBoards history. First we set a new high for users on line at the same time, going from 624 to 869. Then, we went from a high of 689 new members in a month to what is now 1075 with two more days left in the month. 86 people joined yesterday, eclipsing the old record of 81 in one day. We have reached a new record for page views in a month, 1.83 million, with those same two days left. Exciting times here at KB!

See Member Stats  for the source of these numbers.


----------



## intinst

25 days to go from 7000 members to 8000 total members, fastest climb yet.


----------



## intinst

1.9 million page views so far this month, we just might hit 2 million.


----------



## Leslie

intinst said:


> 25 days to go from 7000 members to 8000 total members, fastest climb yet.


Wow...that's amazing!


----------



## intinst

Leslie said:


> Wow...that's amazing!


Yes it is. And we are at 1935947 page views for the month. We will be very close to the two million mark by the end of the day.


----------



## Anju 

ok - I'll keep page viewing


----------



## geoffthomas

Me too!
I want to help make history.

Just sayin.....


----------



## JimC1946

Me three!


----------



## intinst

one million, nine hundred sixty thousand page views


----------



## intinst

1,970,00


----------



## intinst

1,980,000


----------



## Jeff

I can hear Harvey chewing his nails. Crash/No-crash.


----------



## 911jason

Don't forget that it's only 6:17pm on the west coast... are we going by east coast time as the cutoff?


----------



## Jeff

911jason said:


> Don't forget that it's only 6:17pm on the west coast... are we going by east coast time as the cutoff?


The server is on Pacific time.


----------



## intinst

Jeff said:


> I can hear Harvey chewing his nails. Crash/No-crash.


----------



## pomlover2586

Forget nail biting- he's probably popping some Xanax to keep him calm


----------



## lynninva

This being New Year's Eve, more of us are staying up late tonight, so that might add to the page totals.  I think NQK is the most active board tonight.


----------



## Seamonkey

Total page views:  20683233

Yessssss!


----------



## Susan in VA

Congratulations on another milestone, Harvey!


----------



## intinst

Seamonkey said:


> Total page views: 20683233
> 
> Yessssss!


That's 20 million total page views, not the monthly total. It stands at 1.99 million, still 10 thousand to go to make 2 million for the month.


----------



## BTackitt

well lets start posting everywhere! *snicker*


----------



## Tripp

I, for one, will do my best.


----------



## intinst

1,995,000now, but the board is getting slow, I don't know if we will make it


----------



## Susan in VA

That's because there's a chat going on!    With midnight still to come in a couple of time zones, there'll be people on the Boards for a while...


----------



## Tripp

We have to try our best, though.  We need to bust the record!


----------



## KBoards Admin

It'll be close although I'm not sure we'll pass the 2M mark..! Still, a BIG month for KindleBoards..!


----------



## BTackitt

900,000+ page view this month is amazing..


----------



## intinst

1.996 million


----------



## BTackitt

yeah.. sprry it's late and I posted in braincloud...(remember Joe Vs. Volcano?)


----------



## intinst

1.997 million, but things are slowing down, doubt we will get another 3 thousand


----------



## intinst

1.998 million, still two thousand short


----------



## Tripp

Too bad, but as Harvey said...


----------



## intinst

We still have an hour


----------



## Tripp

And you have been doing your best in the infinity thread.  Love the posts!


----------



## intinst

I try


----------



## intinst

1.999 million, getting close, but so is the time.


----------



## intinst

Quite a month. Third highest total new topic, fourth highest total posts, smashed the old records for new members and most on line at one time AND reached two million page views! It was only last December that one million was reached for the first time. Well, that was fun. Wonder what 2010 holds for us?


----------



## Tripp

What a wonderful way to end 2009.  What will 2010 bring?  I know I'll be here.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Yippee!


----------



## Kathy

Wow!!!


----------



## Leslie

A few records from 2009:

Most new topics: 1327 -- Feb 2009
Most new posts: 29400 -- July 2009
Most online: 869 -- December 25, 2009 
Most page views: 2,000,660 -- Dec 2009
Most new members: 1176 -- Dec 2009. Previous high was 689 in Feb; we almost doubled that in December

As intinst noted earlier, we went from 7000 to 8000 members in 25 days, which was also a record.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

These records are impressive.
They reflect the good-will and wholesomeness of this forum (IMHO).
Harvey keeps it running smoothly with sufficient horsepower.
The mods keep it tidied up so that it isn't messy and cluttered.
And the member (for the most part) are civil and helpful.
And the authors write. And post too.
What is not to like.

Just sayin.......


----------



## Susan in VA

^^^ what Geoff said.


----------



## drenee

Wow.  I'm sorry I missed the fun.  
deb


----------



## intinst

Still setting records:
95, Jan1, 2010 - most to join in one day


----------



## Anju 

AND the day has just started - oops - wrong day


----------



## geoffthomas

That was the right way to start the new year!

Hope it keeps up.
And that the new members find out about the terrific books our resident authors have available.

Just think, 8,000+ registered members to purchase works of incredible quality for the low price charged.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Anju 

and speaking of incredible quality I hope some of our new members find our kindleboard authors and find what terrific reads they have given us!


----------



## intinst

intinst said:


> Quite a month. Third highest total new topic, fourth highest total posts, smashed the old records for new members and most on line at one time AND reached two million page views! It was only last December that one million was reached for the first time. Well, that was fun. Wonder what 2010 holds for us?


----------



## intinst

We have reached over one million page views in less than twelve days. Also 599 members so far this month, giving us 8669 members total. Don't know that we will add another 1000 this month but it will be close it looks, and 2 million page views again almost looks like a lock.


----------



## kevindorsey

Eeexcellent.


----------



## cheerio

What is the average registrations per day, just saw that but there was no number, just curious


----------



## angelad

intinst said:


> We have reached over one million page views in less than twelve days. Also 599 members so far this month, giving us 8669 members toal. Don't know that we will add another 1000 this month but it will be close it looks, and 2 million page views again almost looks like a lock.


I don't know much about internet statistics, but that sounds pretty impressive.


----------



## intinst

cheerio said:


> What is the average registrations per day, just saw that but there was no number, just curious


Follow this link to see all related statistics: Member Stats


----------



## intinst

Nearing the halfway point in the month and there have been 761 new members join our group of Kindle Krazies. That makes for 8801 total members. There have been 1,265,324 pages viewed so far in the same time period. That averages out to over 40 people joining each day and nearly 80.00 page views as well.


----------



## intinst

There are now 62 members of KB who have posted over one thousand times.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

And there are 10 with over 5,000. . . .three of those over 10,000. . . . .I think we're a pretty verbose bunch!


----------



## geoffthomas

Yep


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ha!


----------



## intinst




----------



## hsuthard

I'll chime in here that this is a pretty great message board! I've been on a few, but this one seems wonderfully drama-free, down-to-earth, and I'm continually surprised at how the diverse interests, all shooting off from the Kindle, all appeal to me. Granted, my other boards are all women, focused on parenting mostly, and that may lend itself to a certain kind of drama.    I'm happy to be a member here! My first month with a Kindle has been great (if somewhat expensive).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I was recently doing some research on another board and heaved a big sigh of relief when I can come back to KBoards.  Not only was there drama but people can't seem to write in complete thoughts or sentences.  And the other board is NOT made up of very young people...  I love the level of discourse here and the variety.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

According to my calculations...

ktot was member 8000 and signed up on 12/30/2009.

breeza27 was member 9000 and signed up on 1/22/2010.

24 days to add 1000 new members. I believe we took 25 days to go from member 7000 to 8000, so I think we have broken our record, second month in a row.

Congratulations to us and welcome, breeza27!

L


----------



## KBoards Admin

Good eye, Leslie - I missed that milestone. We need to do something nice when we hit member 10,000.


----------



## intinst

Harvey said:


> Good eye, Leslie - I missed that milestone. We need to do something nice when we hit member 10,000.


AT the current rate it will be late February or early March.


----------



## Leslie

intinst said:


> AT the current rate it will be late February or early March.


It might be sooner if they announce a Kindle 3 in February, which I have seen a few predictions about.

L


----------



## drenee

I was trying to keep an eye on when we got to member 9,000.  It seemed like I went to bed one night and we were about 24 shy, and the next morning we were about 17 over.  That's what I get for sleeping.  I missed it.
Congratulations to KB for being the best place to hang out.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Has anyone noticed that we are at 1.7 mill pagereads and it is only the 23rd of the month?


----------



## intinst

geoffthomas said:


> Has anyone noticed that we are at 1.7 mill pagereads and it is only the 23rd of the month?


Ah, I was going to surprise everyone with that later, you beat me out, Geoff. We have been averaging over seventy thousand page views a day.


----------



## intinst

We have added over 1000 members for the second month in a row with still a week to go, may set another new record.


----------



## drenee

I've said a ton of welcome to KB in the past couple of weeks, and I know there are plenty I missed welcoming.  
And I'm sure there are a lot of people who sign up and never make an introductary post.  
If a K3 is announced soon KB will go crazy once again.  
deb


----------



## intinst

We reached two million page views a little earlier this morning, and now are in record numbers again. With most of five days left in the month, at this moment we have had 2,004,489 page views. We barely made it to two million in December.


----------



## geoffthomas

If my math skills serve me that works out to an average of over 70,000 page reads per day (1.7 mill on the 23rd and over 2.0 today the 27th).
That sets us up for almost 2.5 by the end of the month.


----------



## drenee

Break out the magaritas, I feel a celebration coming on.
deb


----------



## intinst

Well, we have reached a new high for members joining in a month, 1181 with a few more days to go. A new record for users online at the same time was reached yesterday as well. The number of new topics for the month is nearly to record level. Growing quickly it seems is to continue for  a while.


----------



## intinst

January was a very good month for KindleBoards. We set records in many areas. 
Most new topics: 1494, old record was 1327
Most new members: 1311, old record set just in December, 1176
Most users online at same time:870, up just 1 from previous month
page views: 2,374,633, up from previous record of 2,000,660, also in December.
We also had the second highest number of new posts in a month with 29798
We are at 9338 total members. We will have to see how the recent events play out at Amazon to know how it will affect us here, but in the next 3 or 4 weeks we could reach ten thousand members!


----------



## intinst

The "Not Quite Kindle" area has had over one hundred thousand posts made to it. (I might have helped a little there  )


----------



## Leslie

intinst said:


> The "Not Quite Kindle" area has had over one hundred thousand posts mad to it. (I might have helped a little there  )


Just a little. You've also passed me in number of posts, so now I am number three.

L


----------



## intinst

There have been over five hundred thousand page views already this month, so we may make two million for the third month in a row. We are also at 9591 total members, so ten thousand is just around the corner.


----------



## geoffthomas

Lots of new member participation and lots of news to talk about.

This IS the place to be.


----------



## intinst

9766 total members at this time


----------



## HappyGuy

No wonder I'm not reading as much as I'd like - spending too much time trying to keep up with the KBs!


----------



## angelad

FearNot said:


> No wonder I'm not reading as much as I'd like - spending too much time trying to keep up with the KBs!


Hehe. You are reading "educational" material here too.


----------



## cheerio

what happens at 10,000 members??


----------



## Susan in VA

Dunno.  Front page article in the Washington Post ought to be about right.


----------



## intinst

We had 119 people join our group yesterday, first time for over one hundred in a day. We are now at 9886


----------



## Leslie

intinst said:


> We had 119 people join our group yesterday, first time for over one hundred in a day. We are now at 9886


Wow...!


----------



## intinst

We are now at 9944, we will reach ten thousand members either today or tomorrow. Nine thousand members in just about 15 months.


----------



## intinst

16 away from 10,000. Will most likely reach it before I get home tonight.


----------



## drenee

OMG, how exciting.  
Get the party ready.
deb


----------



## loca

Wow, that's a big number


----------



## geoffthomas

And at 2434 I thought that I was a "late-comer".
Now we are almost at 10,000.
Wow.
And almost 1 million page reads for this month already.
Wow.


----------



## lynninva

We're getting closer! There is a slight difference between member number & number of members. But Carol30 is member number 10,000.










Just a few more to hit 10,000 registered members.


----------



## cheerio

9993 as of right now


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> And at 2434 I thought that I was a "late-comer".


At 3160, I felt like the new kid on the block too, for what seemed like ages!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Yes, Carol30 is our official 10,000th registered member! Yahoo!


----------



## Susan in VA

Congratulations, Carol30, and congratulations to Harvey!!


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations, Carol, and welcome!

10,000 members -- that's amazing.

L


----------



## intinst

Leslie said:


> Congratulations, Carol, and welcome!
> 
> 10,000 members -- that's amazing.
> 
> L


This isn't what you were expecting 18 months ago when when you started luring people from the "other" site?


----------



## intinst

Leslie said:


> According to my calculations...
> 
> ktot was member 8000 and signed up on 12/30/2009.
> 
> breeza27 was member 9000 and signed up on 1/22/2010.
> 
> 24 days to add 1000 new members. I believe we took 25 days to go from member 7000 to 8000, so I think we have broken our record, second month in a row.
> 
> Congratulations to us and welcome, breeza27!
> 
> L


Carol30 was member 10,000 and joined on 2/13/10. If my addition is correct, this thousand took only 22 days, again breaking the record. We have added 661 members in February to this halfway point, so may be able to reach 1000 for the third month in a row. We are also over one million page views, and may make two million for the also the third time.


----------



## intinst

Ann in Arlington said:


> And there are 10 with over 5,000. . . .three of those over 10,000. . . . .I think we're a pretty verbose bunch!


The top ten posters have 80042 of the 376012 total posts, or about 21.25%


----------



## intinst

There have been over three thousand new members and over five million page views in the last two and a half months. If Amazon does make a big announcement in the first half of the year, we may have a big growth spurt.


----------



## lonestar

WOW!


----------



## intinst

We have reached one thousand new members for the third month in a row, and at the current pace could approach a new record total for the month. We also are nearing 1.5 million page views, meaning this could be the third month of more than two million page views, as well.


----------



## sjc

In the words of the late Peter Boyle (Frank Barone...Everybody Loves Raymond):


Spoiler



HOLY CRAP!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

sjc said:


> In the words of the late Peter Boyle (Frank Barone...Everybody Loves Raymond):
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY CRAP!!


Oh. .. .I thought you were going to say "Puttin' onthe Riiiiitttzzztzzzzz".

'Cause he was also the creature in "Young Frankenstein"


----------



## Leslie

And this is also a short month, too.

L


----------



## intinst

It took KB 12 months, 16 days to reach i000 members. 
It took2 months and 1 day to double that to 2000 total members
3 months and 15 days to double again to 4000 total members.
7 months and 3 days took us to 8000 
Less than 2 month later, we are approaching a third of the number needed to double again  to 16000 total members
Anyone good with graphs to plot this?


----------



## intinst

With three days left in this short month, we have reached another record for people joining KB. We are at 1315 right now.


----------



## Leslie

intinst said:


> Anyone good with graphs to plot this?


How does this look...


----------



## Leslie

A few more charts...


----------



## intinst

Well, we did not quite make 2 million page views for February, falling 12 thousand short, would have made it if it had been a leap year.
But still set a record for members joining in a month with 1473, and there have been over 25 million page views since the beginning. Less than 75 from the 11,000 member mark. All good things.


Edit. to correct my math, should no better than to try to do it in my head.


----------



## cheerio

crazy numbers


----------



## intinst

92 people joined today, our member total for Feb. is now 1122 !


----------



## intinst

It only took 17 days to go from ten thousand to eleven thousand total members.


----------



## Vicki G.

A stupid question.... yeah, yeah, yeah  I know!!  No stupid questions, just stupid answers.    How do people learn of Kindle Boards?  I stumbled across a mention of it in a discussion about Oberon cases on Facebook.  Figured I'd mosey on over and have a look.  Still didn't join for perhaps a month or 2.  

Just wondering...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Vicki G. said:


> A stupid question.... yeah, yeah, yeah I know!! No stupid questions, just stupid answers.  How do people learn of Kindle Boards? I stumbled across a mention of it in a discussion about Oberon cases on Facebook. Figured I'd mosey on over and have a look. Still didn't join for perhaps a month or 2.
> 
> Just wondering...


That's how they find us! It's also sometimes mentioned on various blogs. . . .a couple of pretty active bloggers are members here and mention it from time to time. I also expect that if you do a google search for Kindle Help or Kindle Group or some such thing, it would come up pretty near the top. Word of mouth. . .er, uh. . .keyboard.  That's the ticket!


----------



## loca

It seems like we are flying


----------



## Vicki G.

Another stupid question...   How do I find out what number I am?


----------



## drenee

Not a problem, Vicki.  You are 10,215.  You put your cursor over your name and on the bar at the bottom of the page it will show a few words and a number at the end.  That number is your member number.
deb


----------



## Vicki G.

Thanks!!!  I'm learning lots of new tricks!


----------



## drenee

Never hesitate to ask a question.  We love answering.
deb


----------



## cheerio

I love facts about everything


----------



## KBoards Admin

Leslie said:


> A few more charts...


Thanks for making those charts, Leslie. We have some fascinating patterns that jump out from those charts.


----------



## Leslie

Harvey said:


> Thanks for making those charts, Leslie. We have some fascinating patterns that jump out from those charts.


My pleasure, Harvey. I think that one of the patterns that jumps out is we blab a lot...LOL

L


----------



## patinagle

Wow!  Pretty awesome growth! 

And yes, love the charts!


----------



## intinst

501 new members so far this month, looks good for over a thousand again. We are over a third of the way towards 12 thousand total members


----------



## kevindorsey

Seems like the boards are hitting a hot streak.


----------



## sjc

Can you imagine?  That's a greater population than our local Elementary, Middle and High School combined.
Good job Harv and Mods.  Thanks for all that you do.


----------



## intinst

A little over halfway through the month, totals so far:
871 new members so far in the month
400471 total posts since the beginning in 16170 different topics
11741 total members.
Over twenty six million total page views!


----------



## geoffthomas

With 976489 page reads for the month so far, we seem to be off the 2 million per month we were at Dec and Jan with Feb looking like the same volume, having only 28 days.  But we might still make 2 million for this month.

the numbers are incredible and show the interest and active assistance that is here.


----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> A little over halfway through the month, totals so far:
> 871 new members so far in the month
> 400471 total posts since the beginning in 16170 different topics
> 11741 total members.
> Over twenty six million total page views!


nice numbers


----------



## loca

geoffthomas said:


> With 976489 page reads for the month so far, we seem to be off the 2 million per month we were at Dec and Jan with Feb looking like the same volume, having only 28 days. But we might still make 2 million for this month.
> 
> the numbers are incredible and show the interest and active assistance that is here.


KB is a growing like a puppy, very quickly.


----------



## intinst

Two thirds of the way through the month, here are the current stats for March:
1039 new members so far, bringing total membership to 11,904.
11,175,000 page views, as Geoff pointed out, running a bit behind the last three months
Posts and topics are about what Feb. was, behind Jan. and Dec., but still way up from earlier months.
Lots of people getting the good word about KindleBoards!


----------



## intinst

gatorhatch is our twelve thousandth member, twenty days from 11 to 12 thousand.


----------



## drenee

Wow.  Is 20 days a record?
deb


----------



## intinst

No, we only took 17 days to go from 10 to 11 thou. Guess KB is no longer relevant and will now fall by the wayside of the internet.


----------



## drenee

Until K3 is introduced, and it will go crazy again.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Guess KB is no longer relevant and will now fall by the wayside of the internet.


Yeah, that must be it...


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Until K3 is introduced, and it will go crazy again.
> deb


Or we could have some sort of contest...!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

What about another Easter egg hunt?


----------



## drenee

I was thinking that, but I wasn't going to say it.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey you guys are clever.
Did you know it is almost Easter again?


Oh, yeah,  I guess you knew that, huh?


----------



## intinst

1513 new members in March, another record total for one month.
5473 new members in the last 4 months, I'd of thought that page view would be up, but they are not. "Only" 1.7 million total. It is probably my fault, I've been neglecting the Infinity thread  by not posting as much lately.   Been busy, will try to keep up. 
Still, another in a series of good months for KB.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah Intinst, I was looking forward to 4 months in a row with an average of 2 million (Feb would probably have been 2 if it had been 30 days).
But this forum is successful because of its content not the amount so we are in a terrific place.
You are doing a fabulous job, both with the nice visuals and with the statistics.
Harvey and the mods keep us running.
How nice.


----------



## cheerio

crazy


----------



## angelad

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah Intinst, I was looking forward to 4 months in a row with an average of 2 million (Feb would probably have been 2 if it had been 30 days).
> But this forum is successful because of its content not the amount so we are in a terrific place.
> You are doing a fabulous job, both with the nice visuals and with the statistics.
> Harvey and the mods keep us running.
> How nice.


Definitely, we all appreciate it.


----------



## intinst

On average, more people join KB each day now that joined in the first ten months three weeks of it's existence. That is why the daily average for new members, posts and page views is skewed so low. October 27, 2008 is when the migration began in earnest and look what is happening now:
  Daily Averages for March
nearly 49 new members 
about 825 posts in 37 new and all the old topics
over 57,100 page views

From 11/26/07 through 10/26/08 41 total members posted 130 times on 45 topics with no more than 16 people on line at any one time.


----------



## cheerio

Sounds like there is a lot of self promoting and word of mouth spreading


----------



## intinst

cheerio said:


> Sounds like there is a lot of self promoting and word of mouth spreading


Plus Leslie's efforts at the 'Other' place finally started to bring in people.


----------



## Tripp

I was at the "other" place last week and read a thread where someone complained that their board wasn't moderated.  Someone else recommended that they go to KB explaining how well this site was organized and moderated.  Though they also said that KB was "a little too much ladies at lunch" or something like that.  It made me laugh.  I personally like the tone here much better and think the membership totals suggest that others do too.


----------



## patinagle

What's the "other" place?  Or is it forbidden to discuss?

Just curious....


----------



## BTackitt

Amazon boards


----------



## Leslie

patinagle said:


> What's the "other" place? Or is it forbidden to discuss?
> 
> Just curious....


As BTackitt said, the other place is the Amazon forum. It's not forbidden to discuss that forum, we just like to try to keep any sort of animosity at/towards the Amazon forum over there...ie, don't repost threads/discussions to denigrate/bash/belittle people, etc. I spent a good year over at the Amazon forums and had lots of good interactions. But as Tripp said, it's not moderated, they don't have a way to search threads, it's not terribly organized...personally I think the format here gives a better user experience and I have come to prefer it, but the Amazon boards figured significantly into my Kindle knowledge.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

There is a search function now on the message boards at Amazon . . . . . . at least, there was the last time I popped in which was probably a couple of months ago. . . .


----------



## Leslie

Ann in Arlington said:


> There is a search function now on the message boards at Amazon . . . . . . at least, there was the last time I popped in which was probably a couple of months ago. . . .


Oh really? I haven't been there in ages. Thanks for the update, Ann!


----------



## patinagle

Thanks for the illumination!


----------



## vickir

The only problem is — it's addictive. Can't wait to get online and see what my new Kindle-friends are posting today!


----------



## Leslie

vickir said:


> The only problem is - it's addictive. Can't wait to get online and see what my new Kindle-friends are posting today!


It's very addicting. I am coming up on my 2 year anniversary (April 7) and my enthusiasm--for my Kindle and KindleBoards--hasn't waned at all. LOL.

L


----------



## CJ West

A huge thanks to the moderators here for maintaining order. I have tried posting at that other place, but the deluge of spam from the same 10 or 12 people is really annoying. There are some great threads over there, but they are so clogged up with repetitve advertisements that I can't imagine anyone finds them useful.

So glad to be here instead. 

CJ


----------



## cheerio

The 'other" boards

sounds like a secret society


----------



## intinst

4/13/10 we reached 13,000 members, with agile111 being the 13000th.


----------



## Leslie

intinst said:


> 4/13/10 we reached 13,000 members, with agile111 being the 13000th.


Wow...congratulations, agile111!


----------



## geoffthomas

You know these numbers are exciting.

But somehow not quite as exciting hitting 13,000 as it was to hit 3,000.

But it will be neat when we hit 20,000 - right?

Just sayin....


----------



## patinagle

intinst said:


> 4/13/10 we reached 13,000 members, with agile111 being the 13000th.


Does s/he get a prize?


----------



## cheerio

13000 is crazy


----------



## intinst

Halfway through the month, doesn't look like this will be a record breaker, but a solid month anyway. 708 new members so far, 1000 looks to be a lock. Lots of posts and page views, just not more than before.


----------



## happyblob

13K seems a lot but how many of those members are active and posting?


----------



## sjc

Take a bow..._Standing ovation!!_


----------



## MAGreen

happyblob said:


> 13K seems a lot but how many of those members are active and posting?


It does seem that although the numbers keep climbing, I still find myself seeing the same 100 or so active members from a year ago more than any others. We have added to our ranks for sure, but not as much as the numbers would suggest.


----------



## geoffthomas

I would definitely agree with you.
The only area where I see a considerable increase is in the author threads.
I think we have added a lot of new indie authors.
And many of them are active in discussing their craft.


----------



## intinst

We have reached 1000 new members for the 5th month in a row


----------



## loca

intinst said:


> We have reached 1000 new members for the 5th month in a row


Awesome.


----------



## intinst

Another record for new members in a month, 1514, with over 50 hours left in April.


----------



## martiegras

Wohoo I was part of those new members for this month!


----------



## Nicolas

It's nice to see the community increase. Maybe all this hype with the iPad and the constant iPad-Kindle comparisons focused some attention to the Kindle.


----------



## intinst

largegroh is member 14000, 17 days from thirteen to fourteen thousand. We have set records for most posts in a month (31,895) and new members in a month (1615), with several hours to go. Highest number of new post topics(1304), next to February 09 when the K2 was announced (1327) and last January, after the big Christmas rush (1494).
Also tied the second highest number on line, at 869, with 870 being our record. Page views are over 1.9 million again.


----------



## CaroleC

Nicolas said:


> It's nice to see the community increase. Maybe all this hype with the iPad and the constant iPad-Kindle comparisons focused some attention to the Kindle.


That could very well be part of it! I am one of the new April 2010 members. I thought of an iPad and decided the Kindle met my needs better.

Also, I noticed that the K2 was attractively priced at $259.    I can afford an iPad (even in addition to the Kindle if I should decide I want it), but why pay more when you can pay less? It's as though the Kindle was on sale compared with its price a year ago.


----------



## intinst

We ended April with 1640 new members, 32,672 total posts (both records), 1326 new topics (3rd highest ever) and 1,959,733 page views (4th highest ever).


----------



## geoffthomas

this IS the place to be.


Just sayin.....


----------



## MarthaT

Love this place


----------



## TLM

Glad to help out with the new records.   (April '10 K2 owner and KB joiner)


----------



## intinst

We have reached one million page views on the 13th of the month, might be back in the two millions for the month total. (and we are nearing 15 thou, at 14832 right now.)


----------



## Vet

Glad I added to the April 2010 numbers!


----------



## intinst

acurtains01 is member 15000. 17 days to go from 14 to 15 thousand. They just keep rolling in. We will near if not set records for members in a month and page views for a month.  Forgot to mention: We have had over 30 million total page views since the beginning of KB.






edited to add


----------



## Susan in VA

_Fifteen thousand?? _ Wow. Harvey, I bet you never expected this...


----------



## KBoards Admin

15,000 members. 30 million page views. 

You are right, Susan - I never would have dreamed of that!


----------



## pidgeon92

If only the Zune was so popular...


----------



## intinst

pidgeon92 said:


> If only the Zune was so popular...


That's cold...True, but cold


----------



## intinst

We are back over 2 million page views for the month, and will almost assuredly set a new record for new members for the month as well.


----------



## intinst

1657 new members for the month, eclipsing the old record of 1640, set just last month. 2.15 million page views, the second highest ever. Still over three days to go in the month.
We have added over 6200 new members so far this year and over 11000 in the last 12 months.
Boy, if Amazon issues a new model, we might have a growth spurt!


----------



## intinst

Finished the month of May with 1,818 new members, 33,082 new posts and 2,398,489 page views for the month, 
all new record levels. There were also 1,437 new topics, the second highest number ever. We have just about 
doubled in membership the first five months of this year. No wonder Harvey thought we needed to update the 
header, if we can't grow any faster than that. Now if only we can attract some new people...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

On a related note, there are over 596,000 titles currently available for Kindle on Amazon.  Not counting subscribable stuff. . . .

So. . . .will we reach 16,000 registered members first. . . . .or will Amazon reach 600,000 titles. . . . . . . .


----------



## BTackitt

I give out this website addy maybe 3x a week to people who ask about the kindle/say they have one/say they are getting one.


----------



## geoffthomas

I almost could not believe that KB was going to increase this much.
But it is not just because of the device - the Kindle.
As much as I really love my K2, KB offers much more than just Kindle info and accessories.
But please keep on providing the info and enabling efforts.

For me the literature discussions and the Book Klubs and the insight into the minds of the resident authors is the draw.

But whatever it is, it is clear that a lot of people are enjoying KB.
Once again, Thank You Harvey (and the mods).


Just sayin......


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks for all you do to keep this a lively and welcoming place!!! I always feel good after "making the rounds" on these boards. The world is full of good people and we're lucky to have a lot of 'em right here!


----------



## intinst

Ann in Arlington said:


> On a related note, there are over 596,000 titles currently available for Kindle on Amazon. Not counting subscribable stuff. . . .
> 
> So. . . .will we reach 16,000 registered members first. . . . .or will Amazon reach 600,000 titles. . . . . . . .


CajunKris is member 16,000. Amazon=598,071 titles
We won.


----------



## geoffthomas

I know that it is only 3 days (completed) into the month of June, but we are already on target for a record page/reads also if the daily average stays at this pace.


Just sayin......


----------



## intinst

If the current rate of new members joining stays steady till the end of the year, eleven to twelve thousand more people will join in that time. This does not allow for a new Kindle being introduced or another big bump at Christmas such as occurred in 09.
It took KB a little over 28 months to grow to 11,000 total members. The idea that we could add that many or more in just 7 months is astounding to this not real early joiner.


----------



## intinst

2010-06-03 114697
Highest total of page views in a day.

Beats out 2009-04-02 with 110911 views in the middle of the infamous Easter Egg Hunt.
These are the only two days with more than one hundred thousand page views.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

And there are now 602,178 books available for Kindle on Amazon. . . . .


----------



## intinst

Ann in Arlington said:


> And there are now 602,178 books available for Kindle on Amazon. . . . .


Susan Petroneis is member 16,133...I dont think Amazon has to worry about us passing them.


----------



## intinst

Set a new record for most people on line 6/7/10 with 874


----------



## geoffthomas

Wow - I kinda did not expect that to happen yet.
I guess it proves that the 16,000+ new members are actually using the forum, not just registering.
So we can expect the page reads to stay high now too.
All of which is a good thing.
A lot of the discussion threads are getting exciting with all the participation we now have.

Once again - great job Harvey and the mods.


----------



## intinst

Most Online:  1130 - Today at 10:18:30
This is over 250 people higher that the record that was tied 6/7 and 240 higher than the new record set yesterday at 890!
This could be a big month, Father's Day is yet to come.


----------



## 911jason

It's the update... Kindleboards has been mentioned by Engadget and several other tech sites in articles about the update.


----------



## intinst

911jason said:


> It's the update... Kindleboards has been mentioned by Engadget and several other tech sites in articles about the update.


Well then, I hope they like what they see when they come check us out.


----------



## geoffthomas

And we have been averaging over 80,000 page reads per day - that is headed towards another record.

Could happen.

This is THE place to be.


----------



## intinst

*This is the earliest post of this type I made. Note the total members, posts, topics, users on line, average registrations a day, posts, topics, users on line a day and page views
*


intinst said:


> Here is the update for this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, we are averaging 22 new members a day
> We have the second highest page total, the forth highest new
> topics & new posts for a month with 10 days to go.
> Total membership - 2953


*This is the latest scan of the same items. Note the tremendous increases in the above listed items*









*I edited this post to add a few items to clarify. Remember, we really thought we were growing fast! People were upset that the present servers could not handle the load of the new people, so Harvey was making arraignments to move us to new improved settings!
*


intinst said:


> I am fairly new here at KB, Joining Dec. 23,2008 Therefore, I thought a review of the growth of this board may help to understand the small server problems we are having at this time.
> 11/2007 started with 10 members
> From 9/07 to 9/08 membership had grown to 35 total people
> 10/08 242 new members *(2 joined before 10/27/08, the rest after)*
> 11/08 573 new members
> 12/08 525 new members
> 1/09 416 new members
> 2/09 689 new members
> 3/09 273 new members ( so far!)For a grand total of 2753. Over 2700 new people in 6 months!
> As you can see, there has been tremendous growth in the membership here in the last 6 months, Resulting in addition posts, topics, pictures,etc.
> While we are being moved around to better equipment, We need to remember that all of this happened in a short while, and things will be even better very shortly.
> Information from KindleBoards statistics center
> edit. Mods, feel free to move this to wherever it seems more appropriate.


----------



## intinst

one million page views to this point in the month of June


----------



## BTackitt

And it's only the 12th... wow. Go go months with updates or releases of new hardware heheheh.


----------



## intinst

There are now 94 members who have reached Shakespeare status with over one thousand posts. There are several more that are approaching that level.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

What intinst fails to mention is that he's got the most posts of anybody. . . . . .


----------



## intinst

Ann in Arlington said:


> What intinst fails to mention is that he's got the most posts of anybody. . . . . .


Post a few pictures and jokes and see what happens?


----------



## drenee

You become a valuable member of a wonderful online community.  
You know we love you, Intinst.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

intinst said:


> Post a few pictures and jokes and see what happens?


I didn't say it was _quality_ content!


----------



## intinst

Ann in Arlington said:


> I didn't say it was _quality_ content!


Neither did I !


----------



## geoffthomas

See, one nice (normal) virtual family.
Just like home.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

normal.  yeah.  meaning "disfunctional -- but in a very loving way!"


----------



## BTackitt

Pish, in the grand sheme, Anne is not far behind Intinst. And beside I bet half of his are from WELCOMING those 16000 members.


----------



## intinst

Half way through the month, might be several more records set again.


----------



## intinst

BTackitt said:


> Pish, in the grand sheme, Anne is not far behind Intinst. And beside I bet half of his are from WELCOMING those 16000 members.


And most of the rest are from the Infinity thread.


----------



## intinst

We will go over 1000 new members for the seventh month in a row. (at 999, now) Also there have be 500,223 total posts in 20,059 different topics and 32,589,464 page views since the beginning of KB.


----------



## intinst

Ann in Arlington said:


> I didn't say it was _quality_ content!


If we were restricted to _quality_ content, I would be ranked Lewis Carroll or more likely Dr. Seuss.


----------



## David Derrico

Wow, impressive numbers. Over 2 million pageviews a month? And the growth is incredible. You guys should be very proud of yourselves for what you've built here. A big part of its success (IMHO) is not just the great subject matter, but the helpful, kind, welcoming, and even-handed job the moderators do every day. It's easy to see why people stay once they find this place.


----------



## intinst

We will should go over 17,000 members either late today or early tomorrow. 
(Everyone must have gone to the lake this weekend, things are sure slow!)

edit. for accuracy


----------



## intinst

mjoy53 is member 17,000.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Kongratulations mjoy53 from Member #54!!  We're so happy to have you with us!  This is a great place to be and you'll find a wealth of information, help, and friendships.


----------



## geoffthomas

Party!

Sparklers, confetti, margaritas and chocolate cake.

Just sayin.......


----------



## intinst

May 2,2009
Due to popular demand!( At least by geoffthomas)
Welcome to the Margaritaville edition  of the KindleBoard Membership totals thread!








We are having a Party! 
With Sparklers! Confetti!
















 Margaritas! Chocolate cake! 















Hope everyone has a Wonderful Day!
(It's no-guilt margaritas and cake!)​


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hooray for all 17,000 of us!! Looks like it's safe to say we'll hit 20,000 members by year-end.


----------



## intinst

Harvey said:


> Hooray for all 17,000 of us!! Looks like it's safe to say we'll hit 20,000 members by year-end.


I'd guess by the end of summer. And we should be approaching 50 million total page views at the current rate (by the end of the year)

edit to correct


----------



## intinst

intinst said:


> It took KB 12 months, 16 days to reach i000 members.
> It took2 months and 1 day to double that to 2000 total members
> 3 months and 15 days to double again to 4000 total members.
> 7 months and 3 days took us to 8000
> Less than 2 month later, we are approaching a third of the number needed to double again to 16000 total members
> Anyone good with graphs to plot this?


Six months and three days to double to 16,000. Seventeen days later we are at 17,004. Isn't it amazing?


----------



## Seamonkey

Snagging some of that chocolate cake!

Amazing numbers but no doubt due to the great management here!!


----------



## intinst

Have just gone over 2 million page views for the fourth time in the last seven months. We have already set a record for the most people on line this month, looks like some other records will fall as well.


----------



## intinst

We have set records in New Topics, New Posts and Most online, with 5 days to go in the month. We will be close to a record for page views in a month. But, for the first time in seven months, we may not set a record for new members.


----------



## intinst

6/21/10, 1,645 posts in one day, second only to 2/29/09 the day of the K2 announcement with 1777.


----------



## intinst

There are now 98 members who have reached Shakespeare status.


----------



## KBoards Admin

That's a lot of thousand-posters!!


----------



## intinst

632 members have joined since mjoy53, #17000, 9/20/10, 10:46 AM.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well we are already over 2 million page reads for this month and it looks like we will hit a new high here too.


----------



## intinst

Unless no one else joins in the next 26 hours, we Will break the monthly record, tied now at 1818 !

two million four hundred fifty thousand page views, only 50 thousand to go for 2.5 million page views!
(We've received over 90,000 each of the last three days)


----------



## intinst

Well, that didn't take long, new record for members in a month with nearly 26 hours to go.


----------



## geoffthomas

Woo Hoo.

The little engine that could just keeps chugging along.

KB will be one of the big dogs soon.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Kindle Convert

Amazing stats!  So honored to be an early adoptee of this community. (Thank you, Leslie!   )  It's a great place to be thanks to Harvey, the Mods and all the great dedicated members who go out of their way to help newbies feel very welcome at the door!  I don't post much, but I try to visit whenever I can to catch up on Kindle news or just need alittle comic relief.  Keep it up!  Y'all are doing a fantastic job!


----------



## intinst

Wow, June was quite a month! 

First one ever to have over a thousand posts each day. Three of the four times KB has had over a hundred thousand page views occurred in June. The other was during the infamous Easter egg hunt, April 2 of 09.  The last four days of the month were over ninety thousand page views, with the last 2 of them being over one hundred thousand. The total page views for June was 2,558,367, an increase of over one hundred fifty thousand .Before now the record for people on line at one time was 870. We tied or exceeded that mark 7 times. The new record is 1138. Set a record for new members for the seventh month in a row, the new number is 1896. Bumped the record for new posts up over 8000, to 41239. New topics jumped up over 350, to 1850. Total membership is now at 17,733. We just reached 17,000 6/20/10 and are already nearly three fourths of the way to 18,000.

Amazon has lowered the price of the K2 and the DX and is offering the DX in a new graphite color. They also bought Woot! and are offering K2's there for $149. I really think they are close to offering the K3 for sale or why would they be pushing out all these K2's?
Anyway, what with the price drops and color options and possible K3's, we may be about to go through another quantum jump like we did at Christmas. 

Are you ready Harvey? Everyone else? The ride may get a little bumpy for a while, hold on tight and fasten your seat belts! It will be worth it in the end!

(Oh, and as I finish this at 02:15CDT, there are still 471 users on line)


----------



## NogDog

I may have started up my blog just in time.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you for that synopsis! I agree, something is brewing in Kindle-land, and we may be in for even higher levels of activity. 

We're as ready as we can be... I think!!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Well Amazon rumors are still about the new "slim" Kindle.

And who knows what else.

But at $149 for a new K2i, they should sell fast.

And I have every confidence that you are ready for the future, Harvey.

Just sayin....


----------



## intinst

axosis2 is member 18,000. 15 days to go from 17 to 18 thousand. This is the shortest time to add a thousand members.


----------



## intinst

KB has gone over one million page views for the month and is on a pace to approach three million for July.


----------



## sjc

"Who'd a thunk it?"
Seriously, that is so cool.  It feels good to be a part of something so grand.  We really have become like family.  We've discussed everything from recipes to sports.  I do miss some of the old regulars (especially Teninx with his tin foil hat) Vampy, Bacardi...and of course...Anju.  

Harvey
Moderators

THANKS


----------



## intinst

When I joined in December of 08, I'd never been in a forum before. I had to learn everything. 
Took me forever to find out how to post a picture or a link. But I figured it out.


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> When I joined in December of 08, I'd never been in a forum before. I had to learn everything.
> Took me forever to find out how to post a picture or a link. But I figured it out.


You sure did; and then some!! (And with over 17,000+ posts to your credit). I too, had to learn everything from scratch. To recap a famous quote: "You've come a long way baby!!"


----------



## intinst

We have added over one thousand new members for the eighth consecutive month.


----------



## intinst

kimbron123 is our 19,000th member. 17 days for another thousand. There has also been over two million page views for the month.


----------



## CegAbq

Wow - what awesome stats! Glad to be a part of this.


----------



## lynninva

intinst said:


> Anyway, what with the price drops and color options and possible K3's, we may be about to go through another quantum jump like we did at Christmas.
> 
> Are you ready Harvey? Everyone else? The ride may get a little bumpy for a while, hold on tight and fasten your seat belts! It will be worth it in the end!


Now that an improved and lower priced Kindle is being announced: Harvey, and mods -Are you ready for this?

Intinst, I predict your post count will grow exponentially as you welcome all the new members. Maybe we'll need a sub-forum for teen/youth interests in NQK or the Book Corner.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh yeah. . . .the new one is really sexy looking on the product page. . .we'll be hoppin' here for sure. . . . .but Harvey's ready I'm sure!


----------



## intinst

I don't think anyone will be surprised that we set a record for page views in a month, with three days still to go.
Also have a new record for new topics in a month, as well.


----------



## KBoards Admin

And we came within an eyelash of beating our record for "most users online" tonight - with 1,121 users on concurrently.


----------



## intinst

The next month should be fun, Lots of posts and page views and new people and...


----------



## intinst

We missed setting a new record for posts in a day by 7, the record is 1777, set 2/9/09. (K2 announcement day)


----------



## geoffthomas

Now that we have the K3 announced, we might just hit 3M this month - or real close to it.


----------



## intinst

geoffthomas said:


> Now that we have the K3 announced, we might just hit 3M this month - or real close to it.


Right now, it looks like it will be a little over 2.9 million, 
but what's a hundred thousand amongst friends?


----------



## intinst

Recently had a couple of members reach Shakespeare level, LauraB & MichelleR!


----------



## BTackitt

I think there should be something beyond shakespeare for certain people with 15,000+ posts. Like KB GURU


----------



## intinst




----------



## BTackitt

you don't like guru? I thought about god/goddess, but thought that *might* offend SOMEONE out of our 18,000+ members.


----------



## intinst

Already over 1000 posts for the day; in fact, the numbers for new topics, new posts and page views look like they do at ten PM my time most days. We have had over 1000 on line since I got on KB this morning about ten. Gonna be another big day.


----------



## intinst

Set records for new topics and new posts for one day, still have over 4 hours to go. The old records were set February 9, 2009, the day that the Kindle 2 was announced, go figure. Should be close to the record for page views in a day, as well.


----------



## Kathy

This board just keeps growing and growing. With the amount of members we have it is a testament to the mods that it continues to be a friendly board. Thanks


----------



## intinst

Just broke the record for page views in a day, with about 4 hours to go.


----------



## intinst

The old records for new topics and new posts were 115 and 1777, respectively. Both were set on 6/9/09.
The new records are 144 and 2292, 7/29/10. The old record for page views in one day was 114,697, set just last month on the 3rd. Yesterdays record was 130127. Still two days to go for the monthly totals.


----------



## intinst

After setting records for new members monthly for 7 months, I regret to inform you that we had "only" 1846 new members join this month, 50 below the record set in June. Wow, we are growing! 11,497 have joined just this year, bringing total membership to 19,590. Total new topics was 2199, almost 350 over the record set just last month. Total posts was 42298, more than a thousand over the previous record. 29 of the 31 days saw over 1000 posts. (I take full responsibility for those two days, each missed by less than 60 posts, surely I could have made that up.  ) We had 1136 on line at one time, missing that record by 2. We had 7 days with over 100,000 page views, there had only been 4 days prior to that with that many. Total page views was 2,946,355, a little over fifty thousand shy of three million. That total is also up, over four hundred thousand page views. By years end, we could have thirty thousand members and have reached fifty million total page views, if the current rates continue. With the release of the two models of the K3 and the new DXG, that may be conservative. KindleBoards will not be three years old until 11/27/10. The first eleven month were very quiet, with less than 50 total members. From that point to now we have grown by leaps and bounds. There have been a few times when due to servers or other issues things were frustrating, but Harvey and the Mods have seen to it that things went the way they should. We all need to help when we can to keep this playground going. I'd really like to see what KB will look like by 2012.


----------



## intinst

We will likely reach 20,000 members today or tomorrow, 61 to go.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> We will likely reach 20,000 members today or tomorrow, 61 to go.


Better hurry if you want your post count to match.


----------



## BTackitt

intinst said:


> We will likely reach 20,000 members today or tomorrow, 61 to go.





Susan in VA said:


> Better hurry if you want your post count to match.


*snicker*


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> Better hurry if you want your post count to match.


If I'd stayed off work another week or two I might have had a chance.


----------



## BTackitt

Aw, comeon intinst. You only need 1821 posts.. We know you can just get those right out.


----------



## geoffthomas

It should only take you an hour or two.

Just sayin......



ps: the page read has been staying over 100,000 per day so far for this month.  Looks like 3,000,000 will happen in August.


----------



## intinst

rhiansung14 is member number 20,000.


----------



## 911jason

Wow... 20,000!


----------



## Leslie

That's a milestone. Congratulations!

L


----------



## BrassMan

Incredible!


----------



## drenee

Wow.  That is amazing.  
deb


----------



## intinst

At the rate some of our numbers are piling up, this is going to be a big month.


----------



## geoffthomas

But is anyone other than the authors (in the cafe) participating?


----------



## BrassMan

geoffthomas said:


> But is anyone other than the authors (in the cafe) participating?


Good question. At least one of us is busy on the photo threads!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hooray!


----------



## corkyb

Wow!  That is just amazing.


----------



## intinst

I would think that nearly fifty percent is now author related.


----------



## Cindy416

Wow! Well, after all, this IS the best board on the Internet.


----------



## KBoards Admin

intinst said:


> I would think that nearly fifty percent is now author related.


In fact, while the post activity has increased a lot in our newly-created Writer's Cafe, the rate of posting in LTK, Accessories, and NQK has also been on the increase. Activity is growing "across the board", and that's nice to see.


----------



## sjc

Intinst gets most pics posted, most laughs, entertainer of the boards.


----------



## BTackitt

intinst said:


> I would think that nearly fifty percent is now author related.


And the other 50% is intinst.


----------



## intinst

BTackitt said:


> And the other 50% is intinst.


I account for just a tad over three percent of the posts made to KindleBoards total. You give me too much credit.


----------



## BTackitt

intinst said:


> I account for just a tad over three percent of the posts made to KindleBoards total. You give me too much credit.


Out of 20,000 members you account for 3% of the postings...


----------



## JetJammer

BTackitt said:


> Out of 20,000 members you account for 3% of the postings...


I think that's wonderful. These boards wouldn't be the same without you!


----------



## HappyGuy

August and September should be big months with the new, lower priced K3 coming out.


----------



## intinst

I think the rest of the year, between the new models and then Holiday gifting, should be big.


----------



## CegAbq

BTackitt said:


> Out of 20,000 members you account for 3% of the postings...


*IF* I've got my math right (hope I'm not embarrassing myself here), .0005% of the members (1/20,000) accounts for 3% of the postings. That's a bit more than just a tad.


----------



## intinst

To


CegAbq said:


> *IF* I've got my math right (hope I'm not embarrassing myself here), .0005% of the members (1/20,000) accounts for 3% of the postings. That's a bit more than just a tad.


To take that a bit further, the top ten posters, .005%of the board account for nearly 17 percent of the total posts. I'm not the only one who posts a lot.


----------



## intinst

We have topped one million page views in less than nine days.


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## intinst

We hit over 1.5 million page views in less than 13 days.


----------



## Barbiedull

Is there a way to find out what your member # is?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

barbiedull said:


> Is there a way to find out what your member # is?


Hover over a name on a post and look at the code that shows up at the bottom left of the browser. You're number 18452.


----------



## Barbiedull

Thanks Ann! I had no idea the # was there.


----------



## intinst

New record for page views in a day set yesterday, 151,665, over 20 thousand more than the previous record daily total.


----------



## BTackitt

WOW. The mind boggles... I mean really, Even intinst can't account for all that.


----------



## intinst

If the current pace continues through the rest of the month, we will be much closer to 4 million page views than 3. Right now it's looking like 3.7 to 3.8.


----------



## intinst

For the first time this month, we did not have one hundred thousand page views. Still, 14 days in a row when the record for days in a month was seven, set just last month.


----------



## intinst

We went over 600,000 total posts today, less than three years since the beginning of KB. May reach 40 million  total page views by the end of the month.


----------



## intinst

We have gone over 2.5 million page views already for the month of August.


----------



## intinst

We're looking to break several records this month, topics, posts, members, and page views, everything except most on line at one time. But that might change Friday or Saturday...


----------



## intinst

We have broken the record for new posts in a month, with 8 days to go.


----------



## intinst

nitrox is member # 21000


----------



## Nicolas

intinst said:


> We have broken the record for new posts in a month, with 8 days to go.


No wonder, we're just getting crazy waiting


----------



## intinst

2,935,629 page views so far for the month. With all the craziness of Kindle Watch, will this be the day that we go over three million?

Also bet the most users on line record is set later today.


----------



## luvmy4brats

intinst said:


> 2,935,629 page views so far for the month. With all the craziness of Kindle Watch, will this be the day that we go over three million?
> 
> Also bet the most users on line record is set later today.


I bet you're right, but it will get broken again tomorrow and/or Friday.


----------



## intinst

luvmy4brats said:


> I bet you're right, but it will get broken again tomorrow and/or Friday.


Thought of that , too.


----------



## intinst

New record for page views in a month set today with six days to go in August. Will definitely go over 3 Mill, but will we make it today?


----------



## luvmy4brats

intinst said:


> New record for page views in a month set today with six days to go in August. Will definitely go over 3 Mill, but will we make it today?


With as many times as I'm refreshing the screen... probably.. I might get us there all by myself.


----------



## intinst

luvmy4brats said:


> With as many times as I'm refreshing the screen... probably.. I might get us there all by myself.


Well. I'm helping you!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm viewing pages repeatedly too. . . . . .


----------



## geoffthomas

Oh come on now.
A watched-pot and all that......


----------



## geoffthomas

Now you have me doing it.
The number of online users thusfar for today is 1127 and the highest was 1138.
Ok.  record numbers going to happen.


----------



## intinst

geoffthomas said:


> Oh come on now.
> A watched-pot and all that......


Go tell that to the people in the Kindle Watch thread!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Um.. I'm not watching the Kindle thread.... I'm, um, MODERATING, yeah! That's the ticket. I'm moderating. Since there are so many people online right now, I have to be extra vigilant.


----------



## Victorine

Hey, I just noticed TAASTAAFL in your sig line Geoff.  Did you play the old adventure game by chance?

Sorry to derail the thread... just had to ask.

Vicki


----------



## geoffthomas

Long ago and far away, I had played ADVENTURE - yes.
When computers were mainframes and screens only displayed text.


----------



## Victorine

geoffthomas said:


> Long ago and far away, I had played ADVENTURE - yes.
> When computers were mainframes and screens only displayed text.


Ahhh, those were the days. Thanks for bringing that memory back to me. 

Vicki

PS: XYZZY


----------



## geoffthomas

Nothing Happens.


----------



## luvmy4brats

We just hit 1167 online.

Might have something to do with me posting on Kindle's Facebook page telling everyone to come join us to obsess over our orders....


----------



## Victorine

geoffthomas said:


> Nothing Happens.


I think you're stuck in a maze of twisty little passages, all alike. 

Vicki

PS I think you're right, Heather.


----------



## geoffthomas

And now we are up to 1178.
Were will it end?


----------



## luvmy4brats

geoffthomas said:


> And now we are up to 1178.
> Were will it end?


That's 'cause I went back and posted a link to the Kindle Watch thread...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Love Adventure.  Playing it now on my iPad...

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Well we have gone over 3 million page reads for the month and 1236 online users at 6pm-ish today.

Just sayin........


----------



## gina1230

luvmy4brats said:


> Um.. I'm not watching the Kindle thread.... I'm, um, MODERATING, yeah! That's the ticket. I'm moderating. Since there are so many people online right now, I have to be extra vigilant.


HA HA! That's funny. 

Aren't you the one who started that thread?


----------



## intinst

1236 users on line, 2994 posts in a day and 167855 page views in a day are all new records, at least for a little while.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> at least for a little while.


Like until, oh, this afternoon maybe.....


----------



## intinst

intinst said:


> 1236 users on line, 2994 posts in a day and 167855 page views in a day are all new records, at least for a little while.


Broke the monthly record for new topics with days to go yet, 1303 is today's record for most on line, and we'll be close to 4 million page views by Tuesday night. 168781page views today.


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist

For an author, that is very encouraging.


----------



## intinst

Will assuredly break the record for new members in a month, may even make it to 2000.


----------



## Dan

There will be one more member soon to join the ranks.  Friend of mine who lives in CT heard me talking about my K3 and with her birthday coming up I've pre-ordered her one and also bought her a bag from Borsa Bella.    So far I've enabled 3 since I received it, the other 2 will have to wait for Christmas.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wow.
we are really close to 4 million page views.
But less than 30 minutes to go.
Maybe we keep track by pacific time?

Anyway what a month, huh?

Just sayin......


----------



## intinst

We not only made it to 2000, we made it all the way to 2084! New topics up over 600 to 2838. New posts up over 20,000 to 62,318. Most on line climbed clear to 1303. And total page views, Wow! Up over a million to 3,952,171 !!
Page views from the beginning have reached 40,647,091 and membership has reached #21,678.
30,000 members and 50 million page views are entirely possible by the end of the year.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is still exciting to see KB growing in this way.
I am sure that this month's numbers were in large part to the new K3 announcement.
But with all the new ereader owners in the marketplace, I am sure that growth will continue.
After all they all need to be enabled to add skins and cases to their K3s.
Not to mention to read books by KB resident authors on those new K3s.

Just sayin....


----------



## JennaAnderson

The old stats are cute - two years ago the most people on line = 4.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=stats


----------



## telracs

JennaAnderson said:


> The old stats are cute - two years ago the most people on line = 4.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=stats


Sad that one poster's number will never go up anymore.

But funny that I've spent more time on line than intsints and he's got 4x's the number of posts.


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> Sad that one poster's number will never go up anymore.
> 
> But funny that I've spent more time on line than intsints and he's got 4x's the number of posts.


Ah, better check that again, Scarlet.


----------



## drenee

Scarlet, I had the same thought the other day.  Soon her name is going to drop out of the top ten.  
Makes me sad.
deb


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Ah, better check that again, Scarlet.


Huh, what did I get wrong?

Got it now. Rephrase-- I've spent almost as much time on here as intinst but.....


----------



## intinst

Nothing to apologize for, I obviously do not have much of a life since my knee surgery, just work and KB.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Nothing to apologize for, I obviously do not have much of a life since my knee surgery, just work and KB.


Um, right after the surgery I think your life was KB and a little therapy....

And before surgery?

Oh, and you might want to word that as LL, work and KB.


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> Um, right after the surgery I think your life was KB and a little therapy....
> 
> And before surgery?
> 
> Oh, and you might want to word that as LL, work and KB.


Good point.


----------



## intinst

Johnmartine is member 22,000. 13 days to add a thousand members.


----------



## Cindy416

Wow!  That's one heckuva lot of Kindle readers in one place. And to think that I've only seen one Kindle "in the wild."


----------



## Ann in Arlington

And to think Harvey didn't even have a Kindle when he started the Board!


----------



## Cindy416

Ann in Arlington said:


> And to think Harvey didn't even have a Kindle when he started the Board!


Really? I didn't know that. How did he decide to start the boards when he didn't even have one of his own?


----------



## intinst

He just thought it would become very popular. Great prediction, huh? Of course, he has a Zune forum, too. Can't be right all the time.


----------



## BTackitt

Yeah Harvey didn't get his Kindle for almost a YEAR after they came out.


----------



## Cindy416

BTackitt said:


> Yeah Harvey didn't get his Kindle for almost a YEAR after they came out.


Anyone know what prompted him to start the Kindle Boards? It's not as if he had a vested interest in the Kindle. Inquiring minds want to know.  (Well, THIS inquiring mind wants to know, anyway.


----------



## Jeff

Cindy416 said:


> Anyone know what prompted him to start the Kindle Boards? It's not as if he had a vested interest in the Kindle.


Harvey's a man of vision and thought it was the coming thing. He was just a bit ahead of his time.


----------



## Cindy416

Jeff said:


> Harvey's a man of vision and thought it was the coming thing. He was just a bit ahead of his time.


I'd say he is! This is one of most well-run boards that I've seen on the Internet. Kudos to Harvey (and his wonderful moderators).


----------



## KBoards Admin

Cindy416 said:


> Anyone know what prompted him to start the Kindle Boards? It's not as if he had a vested interest in the Kindle. Inquiring minds want to know.  (Well, THIS inquiring mind wants to know, anyway.


As a lifelong lover of reading and of tech gadgets, I was very interested in Kindle when it got announced, and started the forum even though I felt I wasn't in a position to buy a Kindle at that time. That was in November 2007. And the forum was very quiet for a long time!

Then Leslie brought a few dozen friends to the board, and we were "re-born" as a forum. That quickly grew to a few hundred friends, then a thousand, and it hasn't stopped growing.

I actually didn't even *see* my first Kindle until November 2008. And in December 2008 my wife and I gave each other Kindles for Christmas.

Now we have Kindles all over the house: two Kindle 3s, a Kindle 2, and a Kindle DX. We've sold one K1, given another away.

It has been a great experience for me. Jeff is kind to say I had vision. I got very lucky - first with Leslie, then with our mods and with the wonderful people who have joined this community. What a delight it has been to get to know so many of you through these boards.

-Harvey


----------



## KBoards Admin

intinst said:


> He just thought it would become very popular. Great prediction, huh? Of course, he has a Zune forum, too. Can't be right all the time.


You got me there, intinst!!  (Zune is a great product, though.)


----------



## toj

I was almost an early adopter of the Kindle, but waited for the price to go down and the K2 came out. After waiting too long after the K2 price went down, the K3 was announced, so I pre-ordered it on 7/29 with no second thoughts. I love it so far and with the exception of it freezing once, there have been no problems. 

I have a Zune 120 and have my complete cd collection on there...so I agree that Zune is a good product. I also have a 32gb iPod Touch which is used mainly for internet radio and podcast applications. The iPod got me to cancel my XM subscription so there are benefits there as well. After using the Kindle app on the touch while waiting on the K3, I did find out why I don't like touch screens on an e-reader and it made me love the Kindle more when I actually received it.


----------



## 911jason

Harvey said:


> I got very lucky - first with Leslie...


Harvey! This is a family board...


----------



## telracs

911jason said:


> Harvey! This is a family board...


jason, stop reading into things!


----------



## Leslie

I joined in April 2008 and had a Kindle on order. The few members here (very few) were very friendly (including Harvey) but I quickly realized that no one here actually owned a Kindle and in fact, I was the only person waiting for one to arrive. I had a slight Twilight Zone feeling about Kindleboards at that moment...LOL

L


----------



## intinst

When I joined later in December and everyone was posting about their K's I had no idea that there were so many waiting  delivery like I was. I never saw the Oprah coupon thing and don't remember why I went to Amazon for the first time, but when I did, there was the Kindle, right in front of me and I had to have it. Looked in the Amazon forum for a few days and happened to see one of Leslie's posts with the link to KB. And the rest, as they say, was history. Glad I have been able to be a part of what ever KindleBoards is and hope to be part of what it will become.


----------



## DizzleUK

Just because I'm bored waiting for my Kindle, I've been digging around this site. I noticed that out of the near 22,000 members, a massive 14,600(!) of them have NEVER posted a message on here. This isn't unique to KB. So my question is, why do people sign up for a forum and then never post? (Especially when the whole thing is viewable without having to register so it's not like it's to unlock content).


----------



## Kathy

I came over in Nov 2008 and was one of the Oprah coupon buyers. I actually received the K1 before they ran out, but had to have the K2 after I saw it. This has been a great place to be and still is. Thanks Harvey and Mods.


----------



## Leslie

DizzleUK said:


> Just because I'm bored waiting for my Kindle, I've been digging around this site. I noticed that out of the near 22,000 members, a massive 14,600(!) of them have NEVER posted a message on here. This isn't unique to KB. So my question is, why do people sign up for a forum and then never post? (Especially when the whole thing is viewable without having to register so it's not like it's to unlock content).


g

They lurk. Someone looking for a thesis topic could do well with "lurker behavior." I think it's a goldmine.

L


----------



## Kindle Convert

I've learned alot from lurking!


----------



## Leslie

Kindle Convert said:


> I've learned alot from lurking!


Like I said, it's a goldmine!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Maybe those people who sign up on the forum and then don't post are too busy reading Kindle books!

Like many other customers, I am now officially waiting for my new Kindle to arrive........ and more than ever, my list of Indie author books keeps growing......(as I try to make time to write myself).

Later and happy to join this forum.....

Barbara


----------



## KBoards Admin

DizzleUK said:


> Just because I'm bored waiting for my Kindle, I've been digging around this site. I noticed that out of the near 22,000 members, a massive 14,600(!) of them have NEVER posted a message on here. This isn't unique to KB. So my question is, why do people sign up for a forum and then never post? (Especially when the whole thing is viewable without having to register so it's not like it's to unlock content).


Yes, I always find that interesting and, you're right, it's a common situation in many forums. The large majority of registered members do not post.

So why do they register? I think part of it is a belief that they will post one day. And, registering in most cases reflects a desire to join the community - so I appreciate that, even if the registered member doesn't post.

Another reason to register, even if you don't post, is that registered members can receive e-mail notifications when threads are updated.

And, of course, we have our "Members-Only" board, but we rarely use that.


----------



## 911jason

Harvey said:


> Another reason to register, even if you don't post, is that registered members can receive e-mail notifications when threads are updated.


I think you hit the nail on the head with that, Harvey. The Bargain Books & Free Books threads are probably responsible for a good percentage of those non-posting members.


----------



## lynninva

intinst said:


> Johnmartine is member 22,000. 13 days to add a thousand members.


I lurked here for about a month or two before I finally registered. I had ordered my Kindle in early January '09 & was learning all about accessories & stuff while I was waiting for an expected March delivery. I think what prompted me to register was wanting to post regarding the upcoming Amazon announcement in Feb, 09.

I used to regret that I waited so long to register, because I would have had a lower member number if I had registered when I started to visit regularly. In light of #22,000, my #1856 doesn't seem so high.


----------



## BTackitt

I "lurked" for about 6 months before posting anything other than my "intro" message..... ok, they were REALLY slow months too..


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I'm an new Kindler, and I recently joined KB. I don't feel I have much to offer yet, so I haven't posted until now. And I still don't have more to offer than that little tidbit!


----------



## 911jason

Welcome!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hippie, head on down to "Not Quite Kindle". . . I just bet you can find a thread down there that matches your interests and you'll find you DO have something to offer!


----------



## intinst

I wonder if some of the many people who register do it solely to get their Websites listed in their signatures in another  location, hoping that Google will move them up in their searches the more places they appear in.


----------



## Guest

intinst said:


> I wonder if some of the many people who register do it solely to get their Websites listed in their signatures in another location, hoping that Google will move them up in their searches the more places they appear in.


Had to make a post here so there'd be more than 666 posts. EVIL.

Anyway, to respond to this quote, that'd surely be a side motivation for some people, but it takes a lot of posts to get the signature to show up that many times. At that point people would probably get hooked into some other aspect of the site, IMO.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I tend to agree with Jason . . . it's pretty clear that some people do that, but they're not going to get enough posts if that's _all_ they're doing . . . . we get reports pretty much daily from one or more of you good citizens about posts that seem "off" or are clearly spam. . . .those 'members' are quickly dealt with by Harvey. . . . . .


----------



## intinst

Since most of the ones I see have never posted, I was thinking that they just went from forum to forum, registering with multiple names at some. Doing the birthday wishes, i have come across some who had registered 5 or more names, all with the exact same signature lines.


----------



## intinst

One million page views in less than eight days

Edited to correct REM


----------



## BTackitt

one million page views? Holy Smokes.


----------



## Barbiedull

Hippie2MARS said:


> I'm an new Kindler, and I recently joined KB. I don't feel I have much to offer yet, so I haven't posted until now. And I still don't have more to offer than that little tidbit!


 Jump on in the random question thread, or the word association thread if you'd like. A tidbit is all you need in those!


----------



## intinst

Hippie2MARS said:


> I'm an new Kindler, and I recently joined KB. I don't feel I have much to offer yet, so I haven't posted until now. And I still don't have more to offer than that little tidbit!


There's also the The "INFINITY" Thread: KEEP POSTING...Ready, Set,... GO!!! thread where anybody is welcome to post anything, jokes, pictures, funny sayings, what ever you want. I have posted most of the stuff there, but it is a place for anyone!


----------



## intinst

We have reached 1000 new members for the 10th month in a row.


----------



## intinst

We have reached 2 million page views. Will still be a little short of 4 million page views by months end, I think.


----------



## intinst

23000 members


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey Intinst we broke the number of users online today.
Was 1303 today we hit 1306.
Wow we are still doing it, here.
Congrats Harvey.

Just sayin....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KindleBoards is the best place...

Betsy


----------



## intinst

We have set a record for new members in a month, 2108. Still have a few days to go.


----------



## KBoards Admin

That's about 70 a day - and that seems right based on my e-mail in-basket which has many "A new member has joined" notifications each day. Welcome to our new members!!


----------



## intinst

chrissjericco is member number 24,000.


----------



## geoffthomas

My how time flies.

Harvey - did you really think it would get to this?


----------



## intinst

intinst said:


> I'd guess by the end of summer. And we should be approaching 50 million total page views at the current rate (by the end of the year)
> 
> edit to correct





Harvey said:


> That's about 70 a day - and that seems right based on my e-mail in-basket which has many "A new member has joined" notifications each day. Welcome to our new members!!


Looks like I underestimated on the 50 million page views by the end of the year. At the current rate, we will be well over that by the end of November, add to that the possible bump of another Christmas like last year and who knows what the total will be. And we averaged over 80 new members a day in September. Should make 30 thousand by year's end and again, with another December like the last one...


----------



## intinst

Set new records for members in a month (2407) and page views (3,961,699). Still didn't make to 4 million, but came closer. Maybe next month.


----------



## KBoards Admin

geoffthomas said:


> My how time flies.
> 
> Harvey - did you really think it would get to this?


Not in my wildest visions!



intinst said:


> Set new records for members in a month (2407) and page views (3,961,699). Still didn't make to 4 million, but came closer. Maybe next month.


Wow, that page view count is a big number for this past month! Well over 100,000 page views per day.


----------



## bobavey

I'm part of the new growth -- joined sometime in September 2010.


----------



## intinst

bobavey said:


> I'm part of the new growth -- joined sometime in September 2010.


September 14, 2010, 12:28:26, from your profile page


----------



## intinst

Harvey said:


> Wow, that page view count is a big number for this past month! Well over 100,000 page views per day.


September was the first month ever to have one hundred thousand or more page views every day of the month, with the lowest being 114,054. August just had one day of under, at 95 thousand. Prior to that, we had only reached that figure 10 times with 9 of them in June and July. the only other time we made it to one hundred thousand was April 2, 2009, during the infamous Easter egg hunt.


----------



## Maria Romana

bobavey said:


> I'm part of the new growth -- joined sometime in September 2010.


And already at 40 posts--an avid contributor!


----------



## intinst

paulmurray010 is member number 25,000.


----------



## geoffthomas

Now that is a significant number.

Things just keep on growing.


----------



## IUHoosier

Wow!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Congrats!  Is a great place, and I've only been here since June 2010.  Love the discussions, love the people and working with others to help each other.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Wow.... 25,000.... and I'm #54...... that's just amazing... and wonderful! Just goes to show what a great place this continues to be!! Doing the celebratory Happy Dance!!


----------



## intinst

Since we are nearing a milestone day in KindleBoards history, I thought it might be appropriate to post this note on how KB reached this point.
The Kindle was first released on November 19, 2007 and sold out in 5 and 1/2 hours. KindleBoards was begun on November 28, 2007. For the next eleven months, things were very slow. There were 41 total members and no more than 16 were ever on line at the same time. In that eleven months, there were 130 total posts in 45 topics, with 17,554 total page views. 
   On October 24, 2008, Oprah said the Kindle was her favorite thing and made available a $50 coupon for Amazon customers to use. Amazon Kindle Forum was inundated with new people,and one of the regulars (Leslie) mentioned in her signature that there was a different place that might be better organized.  October 27, 2008, 49 people joined KindleBoards. Through the end of that month there was a total of 240 new members who posted 1,793 times in 171 new topics. 101 people were on line at the same time and there were 58,615 pages viewed.Of the 41 original people, there are two still active: Harvey, the Administrator and Leslie, one of the global moderators.
Things continued to build from there.
So, in less than three years time, more than 25,000 people have joined, who now monthly post over 50,000 times in over 2,500 different topics. We have had over 1,300 people on the board at the same time and are approaching 4,000,000 monthly page views. Most days now have more people join than were here that first 11 months.
Wonder what will happen in the next three years?


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Intinst thank you for the history, that is simply amazing!  I love this forum and come here everyday (most days several times).  I have read books written by several indie authors that I have met here in particular (Gertie (Margaret Lake) and Brassman (Al Past).  I have read all of their books and am impatiently waiting for the next installments/projects.  Harvey and the Mods keep this place friendly and non confrontational, thank you all for the good work!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

And Harvey didn't even _have_ a Kindle when he started it.  

But, so far, we haven't been able to get him to tell us next week's lottery numbers. . . . . . ;o


----------



## Mom of 4

intinst said:


> October 27, 2008, 49 people joined KindleBoards.


I was one of those 49 people, and while I don't post often, I check in almost everyday! Really enjoy seeing all the friendships happen here as well as learning about Vera Bradley, crock-pots, Kitchen aid mixers, and oh yeah, the Kindle! Thank you to everyone who makes this such a friendly, informative place!


----------



## PraiseGod13

intinst... thank you so much for that history!! My personal thanks to Harvey and Leslie.... they brought me here and created a place I wanted to stay. What an amazing journey it has been.... and the journey continues..... I'm here 2 -3 times every day and only miss a day if I'm somewhere where I don't have internet access. The books and information I have gained from KBs can't be measured and I'm so grateful!!


----------



## bobavey

Cool.


----------



## LCEvans

I love this place, too. I've made lots of online friends and I've been introduced to many, many great ebooks. There are forums for everyone and the people are so nice and always willing to help. 

Linda


----------



## KBoards Admin

It has been quite a ride (and it continues)! This feels like a special place, and I'm so grateful for the nature of our forum membership. And we could not have a better mod team, which makes a huge positive difference for us.

Every site has a "personality", and early on we tried to set a tone of friendly/competent/courteous interaction. I believe that that culture has deepened over time. The people who are attracted to this site, and who tend to stay with it, help to reinforce that and to make this the enjoyable place that it is. 

Thanks to all of you!!


----------



## intinst

I'm curious, Harvey. What were your expectations when you started this forum? Anything like its present form?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hmm. My expectations were pretty modest, I think. I felt there was some potential, and I think if it had grown to a few hundred people I would have considered that very satisfying. 

I mostly wanted it to be a place where I enjoy hanging out. I had zero expectation that it would grow at the rate it has since Leslie prompted the beginnings of our growth in Nov 2008!!


----------



## Guest

Harvey said:


> Hmm. My expectations were pretty modest, I think. I felt there was some potential, and I think if it had grown to a few hundred people I would have considered that very satisfying.
> 
> I mostly wanted it to be a place where I enjoy hanging out. I had zero expectation that it would grow at the rate it has since Leslie prompted the beginnings of our growth in Nov 2008!!


The last forum that I frequented actually saw a pretty huge loss of activity while I was there. Heaven forbid that should happen here, but are you doing anything specifically to reach out to new kindle owners to make sure new people are always coming in? Have you thought of doing more retention based things, like more contests?


----------



## BTackitt

If you do a search for Kindle Forum on any of the major search engines, KB comes in as the #1 spot on every one I just checked. Bing, Google, Ask, Yahoo, Norton safe search... And of course there are 25,000+ of us, and I know I'm not the only one out there spreading the "Word of KB".


----------



## intinst

foreverjuly said:


> *The last forum that I frequented actually saw a pretty huge loss of activity while I was there.* Heaven forbid that should happen here, but are you doing anything specifically to reach out to new kindle owners to make sure new people are always coming in? Have you thought of doing more retention based things, like more contests?


Maybe we just need to keep you from being here frequently.


----------



## Guest

intinst said:


> Maybe we just need to keep you from being here frequently.


Ha! Oh come on. I don't think I could drive anyone away if I tried.


----------



## intinst

foreverjuly said:


> Ha! Oh come on. I don't think I could drive anyone away if I tried.


But you said...


----------



## monkeyluis

Harvey said:


> Hmm. My expectations were pretty modest, I think. I felt there was some potential, and I think if it had grown to a few hundred people I would have considered that very satisfying.
> 
> I mostly wanted it to be a place where I enjoy hanging out. I had zero expectation that it would grow at the rate it has since Leslie prompted the beginnings of our growth in Nov 2008!!


Thank you for the site. I'm loving it. I've learned so much and enjoy talking to other kindle owners. Plus I've grown a new love for indie authors and have been devouring their books.


----------



## intinst

magicdancer is member number 26,000. I'm a little late posting this, things have been a little hectic the last couple days...


----------



## intinst

In the last couple of days, we have gone over 750 thousand total posts and 50 million page views.


----------



## intinst

Three years ago today there were a total of ten members here at KindleBoards, who had posted 24 times in 20 different threads and had viewed 640 pages.  Things were a little slow it seems.
          By December 25, 2008, it had grown to 1238 members, helped by the sellout of Kindles at Amazon.   As many as 39 people joined on one day, and there had been fifty thousand page views twice. Three hundred and thirteen people had been on line at one time.
           December 25, 2009 membership jumped to 7096 total people, and as many as 86 in a day.  Eight sixty nine on line at one time,  over a thousand posts with ninety thousand page views.
           Jump forward to today. 29,800 on the rolls. Between eleven hundred and twenty four hundred have joined each month this year.  Page views have been between 2 and nearly 4 million page views a month.  25 to 60 thousand posts each of these months.

Quite a leap in 37 months, huh?


----------



## geoffthomas

And with 2917 online today. 
That is an impressive number.
Apparently well over 2000 were visitors.

Just sayin.....


----------



## intinst

geoffthomas said:


> And with 2917 online today.
> That is an impressive number.
> Apparently well over 2000 were visitors.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Could be it's time for another leap!


----------



## Mel Comley

That's some encouraging figures your throwing around there!


----------



## intinst

melcom said:


> That's some encouraging figures your throwing around there!


Go to Kindle Boards - Statistics Center to see for yourself.


----------



## William Meikle

intinst said:


> Three years ago today there were a total of ten members here at KindleBoards, who had posted 24 times in 20 different threads and had viewed 640 pages. Things were a little slow it seems.
> By December 25, 2008, it had grown to 1238 members, helped by the sellout of Kindles at Amazon. As many as 39 people joined on one day, and there had been fifty thousand page views twice. Three hundred and thirteen people had been on line at one time.
> December 25, 2009 membership jumped to 7096 total people, and as many as 86 in a day. Eight sixty nine on line at one time, over a thousand posts with ninety thousand page views.
> Jump forward to today. 29,800 on the rolls. Between eleven hundred and twenty four hundred have joined each month this year. Page views have been between 2 and nearly 4 million page views a month. 25 to 60 thousand posts each of these months.
> 
> Quite a leap in 37 months, huh?


Long may it continue. It's great to see such a friendly place thriving.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Welcome to all of our new members, including *Pam.Huntley*, who joined a few moments ago as our 30,000th member!!


----------



## Cindy416

It's wonderful to see such tremendous growth here on the KB. Thank you, Harvey, and all of the mods, for all that you do to make these boards the best on the Internet!


----------



## Some Writer Cat

Cindy416 said:


> It's wonderful to see such tremendous growth here on the KB. Thank you, Harvey, and all of the mods, for all that you do to make these boards the best on the Internet!


It is awesome. I'm new here, but what I really like about kboards.com is that there's both writers and readers here, and discussions for everyone.


----------



## Cindy416

Scott William Carter said:


> It is awesome. I'm new here, but what I really like about kboards.com is that there's both writers and readers here, and discussions for everyone.


I agree with you. I also love the fact that there are so many kindred souls with whom to discuss reading, books, and even small kitchen appliances.


----------



## intinst

Along with more than doubling the record for people online at one time and reaching over thirty thousand members, we have made it to over eight hundred  nine thousand total posts in thirty four thousand five hundred topics and will go over fifty five million total page views later today.

But give us a break, we're just a little over three.


----------



## intinst

I believe we will go over 4 million page views in a month for the first time, very near to 3.8 million right now.


----------



## intinst

If anyone cares, we have reached 4.1 million page views.


----------



## 25803

intinst said:


> If anyone cares, we have reached 4.1 million page views.


I care. It's stunning and awesome!


----------



## KBoards Admin

intinst said:


> If anyone cares, we have reached 4.1 million page views.


I care! 

That is a significant high-water mark for us. Wow!

Thanks for keeping us updated on the numbers, intinst!!

It's good news for our advertisers, too - when most of them signed up, we were only running about a million page views per month.


----------



## durphy




----------



## geoffthomas

And you know that I care.
Wow....I actually thought we would continue the upward curve several months ago.
But with the recent upsurge in visitors, it just had to happen.
And this is such a "happenin' place".


Just sayin......


----------



## BTackitt

And I want to say thank you to intinst for the updates, and Harvey and the Mods for making this a safe haven, and to all of the contributers for the wonderful help and support they spread.


----------



## PraiseGod13

BTackitt said:


> And I want to say thank you to intinst for the updates, and Harvey and the Mods for making this a safe haven, and to all of the contributers for the wonderful help and support they spread.


Wonderfully said!! Allow me to second that!


----------



## intinst

We ended the month (and year) with a rush. We more than doubled the users on line record, going from 1312 all the way to 2917.  Monthly membership jumped to a new record as well, 2610 up over 200 from the earlier record of 2407. Total membership went up 24,209 for the year.  (That's right, there were only six thousand and some members last December.)  The page view total ended up at 4,148,465. Also the second highest quantity of new topics (2772)  and the fourth highest number of posts (48113).


----------



## skeeterman10

WOW! Long time lurker, seldom poster. Member 2396 since Feb.  09. Remember the good old days? K1 screensaver hacks, Battery life, We want folders!ect. Then the K2. No sd slot,cant replace the battery Kindle commercials and still no folders! lol What a fun fun ride with great mod's and thanks to you too Harvey!  My kindle family has grown like this board. Mom-K2, Middle brother k-3, youngest brother K-2, both my "adult" children K-2's Myself a K-3 and my wife has my trusty K-1! Sadly only one kindleboard member out of the bunch! I thought when we hit 5,000 members that was a bunch!  Was proud to be a early adapter of kindle, but now prouder to be a fairly early adapter of kindleboards!  keep up the great work.


----------



## intinst

Already over 2000, topics and new members and have reached 3 million page views with a third of the month to go.


----------



## geoffthomas

It looks like KB is staying on the upward movement.
One always worries that things will level off.
But it does not look like that will happen.

Just sayin.....


----------



## intinst

The makeup of KB, genderwise, has changed greatly in the last couple of years. It used to be 1:1.3, in favor of the distaff side. It is now 1.1:1 towards the males. I am certain that this is the result of the great influx of writers and spammers.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> The makeup of KB, genderwise, has changed greatly in the last couple of years. It used to be 1:1.3, in favor of the distaff side. It is now 1.1:1 towards the males. I am certain that this is the result of the great influx of writers and spammers.


It would be interesting to know the makeup of the _posting_ members too, if there were an easy way to get that. Someone pointed out recently that a majority of the newer members post once and then never again, or never even make a single post. So the overall ratio may not reflect what is actually ON the Boards.


----------



## intinst

Of the over 33,000 total members, only 9317 have posted at all with 2381 of those having a single post.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Those are interesting statistics. I wonder how they match up with folks who sign up and read, but simply don't post? Or folks that signed up and maybe read a few messages and then forgot all about it?

It is difficult, sometimes, to think of anything of value to say or add to a posting. Many times on popular postings, I find that throughtful folks have already said everything I could possibly think of to say, so although I read the post, I don't reply.

I'd like to think that there are more than just 9317 out of the 33,000 total members who are reading these posts.


----------



## KBoards Admin

I think that a lot of the people who register and don't post are doing that so they can be notified of updates to useful threads, like the book deals threads. That likely accounts for a few thousand of those zero posters.


----------



## Guest

intinst said:


> I am certain that this is the result of the great influx of writers and spammers.


  I don't know if this was meant as a joke, but it sure works great as one! I've definitely been noticing the membership growth around the boards and in the Writer's Cafe in particular. Although it's always great to hear from your friends about specific topics, it's nice to hear new voices and get different points of view as well.


----------



## intinst

foreverjuly said:


> I don't know if this was meant as a joke, but it sure works great as one! I've definitely been noticing the membership growth around the boards and in the Writer's Cafe in particular. Although it's always great to hear from your friends about specific topics, it's nice to hear new voices and get different points of view as well.


I didn't say the writers were the spammers, but if the shoe fits... 
The authors who participate here at KB are a very welcome addition, I have found books that I never would have known about in any other way.
In fact, I'm reading the Powerless Series by someone here at KB right now.


----------



## Guest

intinst said:


> I didn't say the writers were the spammers, but if the shoe fits...
> The authors who participate here at KB are a very welcome addition, I have found books that I never would have known about in any other way.
> In fact, I'm reading the Powerless Series by someone here at KB right now.


I appreciate that, intinst. I'm honored to count you as a reader, and I hope the book suits your tastes!


----------



## intinst

New record for members in a month set with 4+ days to go and will most likely reach 4 million page views later today.


----------



## intinst

Also have set a new record for new topics and will likely reach 4.4 million page views later today. New members & new topics for the month will end up being over 3000 each for the first time. Total page views for the site have gone over 60 million.


----------



## KBoards Admin

That's a lot of page views! I'm pleased that our web servers are performing so well in the midst of that level of traffic.


----------



## intinst

Harvey said:


> That's a lot of page views! I'm pleased that our web servers are performing so well in the midst of that level of traffic.


We'll end the month a lot closer to five million than to four, between 4.7 and 4.8 I'm guessing.


----------



## intinst

Harvey said:


> That's a lot of page views! I'm pleased that our web servers are performing so well in the midst of that level of traffic.


The last few days, I have seen a drop off in the speed of page loading, sometimes to the point where it times out. And it has taken 3 to 5 tries just to get on KB.


----------



## Guest

Wow! Very exciting!!


----------



## intinst

We ended the month of January with 3145 new names on the role (a record), 3188 new topics (a record) and 4,732,688 page views. (another record)
Second highest total of new posts (missed the record there by a bit)
There have been over 875,000 total posts in 38075 total topics.


----------



## fictionwriter

Thanks so much for the membership info. Helps ground us in cyberspace...at least it does for me.

All Best,

Carolyn


----------



## intinst

If anyone would like to look at the source for these numbers, here's the link: Kindle Boards - Statistics Center


----------



## geoffthomas

It is incredible how the numbers keep on increasing.
You would think we would plateau out.
But one thing for sure, we keep getting new authors to be introduced to.
And that means new books to read.
Just what I came her for two years ago.

Just sayin.....


----------



## drenfrow

intinst said:


> If anyone would like to look at the source for these numbers, here's the link: Kindle Boards - Statistics Center


That is fascinating. I love statistics like that.


----------



## intinst

Note just how much we've grown in each of the last three years.


----------



## intinst

Just been looking at some of our numbers and noticed that this year could well be special. If the current rates continue, in the next few months we may reach 50,000 total members. Total posts would be over 1,000,000 in over 50,00 different topics .Before year's end we could reach 100 million total page views. Three years ago this month, KB had 15 members who had posted 70 times in 26 topics and viewed a total of 1,730 pages in it's four months of existence.

edited to correct, 100,000 to 1,000,000


----------



## Tripp

I wonder if Harvey had any idea this would get as big as it has.


----------



## intinst

Tripp said:


> I wonder if Harvey had any idea this would get as big as it has.





intinst said:


> I'm curious, Harvey. What were your expectations when you started this forum? Anything like its present form?





Harvey said:


> Hmm. My expectations were pretty modest, I think. I felt there was some potential, and I think if it had grown to a few hundred people I would have considered that very satisfying.
> 
> I mostly wanted it to be a place where I enjoy hanging out. I had zero expectation that it would grow at the rate it has since Leslie prompted the beginnings of our growth in Nov 2008!!


Apparently not


----------



## Elk

At this rate Kindle Boards will easily surpass Google in a year or two, with Facebook only another couple of years behind.


----------



## intinst

Elk said:


> At this rate Kindle Boards will easily surpass Google in a year or two, with Facebook only another couple of years behind.


Maybe 5 or 6, wouldn't want to presume.


----------



## Ciareader

fictionwriter said:


> Thanks so much for the membership info. Helps ground us in cyberspace...at least it does for me.
> 
> All Best,
> 
> Carolyn


Me too Carolyn


----------



## Mel Comley

I always like to know facts and figures, really appreciate that.


----------



## intinst

3,596 new people (record) joined KB in February, to bring our total to 37,520. There were 57,152 posts (4th highest ever) in 3,422 topics (record). Page views for the month were 4,342,038. (2nd highest ever) Not too bad for a short month.


----------



## geoffthomas

Not too shaby at all, especially for a forum that some are afraid is becoming mostly populated by authors.  No who would have thought that we would ever have that complaint?
Authors are also readers.
And as I believe Intinst has said elsewhere, many of the members are not posting but they are reading posts.  And there are many non-members lurking out there reading stuff and learning and even being enabled.  So it is all good.

Thank you Harvey.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Congratulations and Kudos to all of you who are keeping this monster a Happy "Place" and running smooth. Being a moderator and trustee elsewhere, I appreciate how much effort goes into maintaining a site as huge as this.

When I "grow up" to be a Jules Verne, I hope to volunteer to do some of the "back room" work !!


----------



## Miriam Minger

I so appreciate this board and the camaraderie.  Thanks!

Miriam Minger


----------



## mistyd107

Miriam Minger said:


> I so appreciate this board and the camaraderie. Thanks!
> 
> Miriam Minger


Me too Thx everyone


----------



## intinst

intinst said:


> I am fairly new here at KB, Joining Dec. 23,2008 Therefore, I thought a review of the growth of this board may help to understand the small server problems we are having at this time.
> 11/2007 started with 10 members
> 9/08 membership had grown to 35
> 10/08 242 new members
> 11/08 573 new members
> 12/08 525 new members
> 1/09 416 new members
> 2/09 689 new members
> 3/09 273 new members ( so far!)
> As you can see, there has been tremendous growth in the membership here in the last 6 months, Resulting in addition posts, topics, pictures,etc.
> While we are being moved around to better equipment, We need to remember that all of this happened in a short while, and things will be even better very shortly.
> Information from KindleBoards statistics center
> edit. Mods, feel free to move this to wherever it seems more appropriate.





intinst said:


> A little over halfway through the month, totals so far:
> 871 new members so far in the month
> 400471 total posts since the beginning in 16170 different topics
> 11741 total members.
> Over twenty six million total page views!











Qitea change in two years, s\don't you think?


----------



## Maria Romana

Almost a million posts.  That's a wee bit scary.  I got a kick of this, though--the single most popular board on Kindleboards is...

Not Quite Kindle!

 Maria


----------



## BTackitt

But I think it needs to be. That's where we really socialize and get to know one another. chatting about life and everything else.


----------



## intinst

Two years ago today, stats looked like this:



intinst said:


> Here are the total stats for 3/17/09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how there were no new topics, posts, or members for July, August and September of 08?
> And at most 4 or 5 people on line at one time?
> And then, Leslie happened, as Harvey said.
> We are already over one million page views for March.
> Over four hundred new members for March.
> Breaking records around here, indeed!


Then, check this out: Statistics Center


----------



## JimC1946

The KB numbers are staggering. I've been an admin or moderator on two forums, and neither of them ever had a fraction as many active members.


----------



## intinst

kevinisaghost is member number 40,000.


----------



## geoffthomas

Another milestone.
Just wow.


----------



## intinst

Already set records for most topics and posts in a month, will also most likely break record for page views in a month.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Looks like we will hit our one millionth post sometime in the next 24 hours. 

I'm astounded, and very grateful for this community of people. Thanks for being part of this.


----------



## drenee

Wow!


----------



## intinst

Looks like we will be fairly close to 5 million page views for the month as well.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah it is satisfying to have been here as long as I have.
I think that I came at just the right time.
The forum was already busy and fun but early so that I can now feel like an old timer.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Leslie

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah it is satisfying to have been here as long as I have.
> I think that I came at just the right time.
> The forum was already busy and fun but early so that I can now feel like an old timer.
> 
> Just sayin.....


You old timer, you. 

I remember when it was just me, Harvey, and ViagraMan (member number 1. I haven't seen him post in awhile. 

L


----------



## intinst

Should have made for some interesting chat sessions...
Oh, and we have gone over one million posts a little while ago.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Whoo hoo!! As you saw, we made it to 1,000,000 posts - something few forums are fortunate enough to see.

We're going to give a $50 Amazon gift certificate to the member who posted that millionth post.

And, that member is...

*history_lover*, who posted in the Book Corner today with this post:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,60007.msg1000000.html#msg1000000

Thanks to all our wonderful members here!!!


----------



## intinst

March broke the monthly record for new topics by over nine hundred, raising it to 4329. Posts for the month climbed nearly five thousand to 67244. And we missed five million page views for the month by less than 34 thousand. Second highest total for new members ever, just 74 below the top mark. Guess things aren't slowing down much yet.


----------



## intinst

intinst said:


> Just been looking at some of our numbers and noticed that this year could well be special. If the current rates continue, in the next few months we may reach 50,000 total members. Total posts would be over 1,000,000 in over 50,00 different topics .Before year's end we could reach 100 million total page views. Three years ago this month, KB had 15 members who had posted 70 times in 26 topics and viewed a total of 1,730 pages in it's four months of existence.
> 
> edited to correct, 100,000 to 1,000,000


Reached one of my "predictions" already. Only need 9000 members and 31 million page views. less that three months for the members and between 6 and 7 for the page views, unless Amazon comes out with something new to draw in a few thousand new members shortly!


----------



## history_lover

Harvey said:


> Whoo hoo!! As you saw, we made it to 1,000,000 posts - something few forums are fortunate enough to see.
> 
> We're going to give a $50 Amazon gift certificate to the member who posted that millionth post.
> 
> And, that member is...
> 
> *history_lover*, who posted in the Book Corner today with this post:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,60007.msg1000000.html#msg1000000
> 
> Thanks to all our wonderful members here!!!


Thanks KB! This is awesome, I never win anything!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

history_lover said:


> Thanks KB! This is awesome, I never win anything!


Well, now, see? You can't say that anymore! Congrats.


----------



## Elk

history_lover said:


> Thanks KB! This is awesome, I never win anything!


Well deserved.

You are an active member and the subject post made an excellent point.

Congrats!


----------



## KBoards Admin

The check is in the mail! Or, more accurately, the gift card is in your e-mail!


----------



## history_lover

Thanks everyone!


----------



## JimC1946

It's incredible to think that I joined KB less than two years ago, when there were only about 4,000 registered members. Now there are more than 40,000.

Amazing.


----------



## intinst

We reached two hundred thousand page views in one day for the first time today and are on a pace to reach five million page views for the month.


----------



## BTackitt

Wow.. and I can remember when I first joined this place was almost dead...


----------



## Elk

BTackitt said:


> Wow.. and I can remember when I first joined this place was almost dead...


It's your avatar. It keeps things stirred up.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

I truly believe that being active in the Kindle Boards enhances the overall "Kindle Experience"
Thanks to all who keep this monster running so smooth and keep it a "Happy Place"

Walter (aka 'da NapCat)


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

NapCat said:


> I truly believe that being active in the Kindle Boards enhances the overall "Kindle Experience"
> Thanks to all who keep this monster running so smooth and keep it a "Happy Place"
> 
> Walter (aka 'da NapCat)


Ditto this.


----------



## JA_Paul

NapCat said:


> I truly believe that being active in the Kindle Boards enhances the overall "Kindle Experience"
> Thanks to all who keep this monster running so smooth and keep it a "Happy Place"
> 
> Walter (aka 'da NapCat)


Absolutely agree Napcat! Because of these boards I've learned how to use my Kindle much better than I ever would have on my own.

Thank you to everyone behinds the scenes!


----------



## Seamonkey

Agree with all of you.. 

Interesting that History_Lover became a History_Maker 

I love this place and growth isn't painful here.


----------



## intinst

New record for page views in a month has been set and we are less than 26 thousand from 5 million for the month.


----------



## intinst

We have gone well over 5 million page views and have raised the record for new members in a month, with more than 3700 at this time.


----------



## intinst

Wow, slow day! 5/15/11 is the first time we have had less than a thousand users on line at one time in one day (737) since November of last year and the least since July 4, earlier in that year. (702)


----------



## geoffthomas

Are things slowing down?


----------



## intinst

Since Harvey added  a couple of degrees of difficulty to the enrollment process, the number of new members daily has been cut in half, but since those were most likely spammers, no big loss there. Page views, new topics and posts are about where they have been being, and actually, page views are on a pace to reach 5.3 to 5.5 million, new record. So, maybe it was just what I noticed, a slow day.


----------



## intinst

intinst said:


> Wow, slow day! 5/15/11 is the first time we have had less than a thousand users on line at one time in one day (737) since November of last year and the least since July 4, earlier in that year. (702)


Must have been sleep-typing when I posted this. The Statistic Center shows there were 1548 people on the boards at one time yesterday. Everything else was normal for the day as well. (With the probable exception of me, Abby Normal)


----------



## KBoards Admin

Ah - thanks, intinst! I was wondering why Sunday would have been so slow, and hadn't checked the stats board.


----------



## elakkljakldf

I just joined. [You're welcome.]


----------



## Amy Corwin

intinst said:


> March broke the monthly record for new topics by over nine hundred, raising it to 4329. Posts for the month climbed nearly five thousand to 67244. And we missed five million page views for the month by less than 34 thousand. Second highest total for new members ever, just 74 below the top mark. Guess things aren't slowing down much yet.


This is absolutely amazing to me, especially after all the fluff news about how people aren't reading anymore, blah, blah.
Somebody is reading.


----------



## Elk

Amy Corwin said:


> Somebody is reading.


That is, they are reading internet forums . . .


----------



## intinst

New record for page views in one month set in May, 5369199. And Harvey's change to the registration was effective, "new member" total dropped to about half what it had been being, but far fewer of them are signature spammers and those that try are easier to spot.


----------



## BTackitt

How absolutely COOL! I love knowing we have people reading and interacting.


----------



## gregoryblackman

Just joined and can't believe how big this forum is.  Came here from Big Boards ranking, on the top 25 of all forums in the series of tubes we like to call the internets.


----------



## Tess St John

I love how it's so active...many loops are stagnant, but kindleboards seems to be hopping all the time...I love that!


----------



## Casper Parks

NapCat said:


> I truly believe that being active in the Kindle Boards enhances the overall "Kindle Experience"
> Thanks to all who keep this monster running so smooth and keep it a "Happy Place"
> 
> Walter (aka 'da NapCat)


I enjoy coming into KB a couple times a day, reading posts and sharing in posts.


----------



## Tara Maya

intinst said:


> Since Harvey added a couple of degrees of difficulty to the enrollment process, the number of new members daily has been cut in half, but since those were most likely spammers, no big loss there. Page views, new topics and posts are about where they have been being, and actually, page views are on a pace to reach 5.3 to 5.5 million, new record. So, maybe it was just what I noticed, a slow day.


Wow. 5.3 to 5.5 million?! I am new to this thread, and I had no idea the numbers were even close to this!


----------



## intinst

Check out this link for the details


Tara Maya said:


> Wow. 5.3 to 5.5 million?! I am new to this thread, and I had no idea the numbers were even close to this!


Check out this link for the details: Kindle Boards - Statistics Center


----------



## sjc

I am so proud to be a part of such a wonderful community; you have no idea. I was the 153rd member to join and consider myself so lucky. 
I have found a new family; it's fantastic. 

Harvey:  Kudos.
Intinst:  You know how I feel about you and Loon; words aren't enough.


----------



## Robert S. Wilson

It's great to join such a fantastic forum! Thought I would say Hi, everybody.


----------



## hakimast

Holy cow, there are alot of people here!


----------



## intinst

Over 50 thousand people have registered at KB, posting over 1,272,000 times in 60797 topics. There have been 2.8 million page views so far this month, putting us on a pace to perhaps eclipse the current record of just over 5.3 million for a month. Total page views from the beginning of KB are over 93 million, and should reach 100 million in a couple of months.

(Source of stats: Kindle Boards - Statistics Center)


----------



## JRTomlin

intinst said:


> Over 50 thousand people have registered at KB, posting over 1,272,000 times in 60797 topics. There have been 2.8 million page views so far this month, putting us on a pace to perhaps eclipse the current record of just over 5.3 million for a month. Total page views from the beginning of KB are over 93 million, and should reach 100 million in a couple of months.
> 
> (Source of stats: Kindle Boards - Statistics Center


Wow! That is amazing.

On the other hand, we all know the e-book thing is just a fad.


----------



## intinst

JRTomlin said:


> Wow! That is amazing.
> 
> On the other hand, *we all know the e-book thing is just a fad.*


It'll never last.


----------



## geoffthomas

I hear there is this new thing.....
People are printing words on paper and putting the pages together and reading from that.


----------



## intinst

geoffthomas said:


> I hear there is this new thing.....
> People are printing words on paper and putting the pages together and reading from that.


Might be time for this video again:


----------



## balaspa

Kindleboards is the first and ONLY online forum I have ever stuck with.  All others I have ever joined were boring and stagnant.  The people here are just great.  They have been super-friendly with me and supportive.  It's been fantastic.  I came here thinking about marketing books and now come back to see what so-and-so might have said in response to something I wrote.


----------



## Vera Nazarian

I joined about a month ago, and so far it's been fascinating.  The people here are a nice even mix of readers and writers, so it certainly makes me feel welcome. 

Glad to be here!


----------



## hakimast

There definitely is alot of interaction going one here, it's rather refreshing


----------



## intinst

Currently we are at 95,865,416 total page views from the beginning of KB. Last month set a new record for one month of 5,619,006 or more than 3 hundred thousand greater than the previous high. Should go over 100 million this month if things stay the same, or in about two days (  )if Amazon makes "THE Big ANNOUNCEMENT."


----------



## geoffthomas

And this might be as big an announcement as the K2 was.

It is very nice to see KB continue to "prosper".


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

That's great news and one more reason to understand why this is my favorite online forum.


----------



## shiny_cherry41

That's a good news! I'm glad that I'm part of kindleboards. Expect me to share more of my ideas and thoughts.


----------



## intinst

Another milestone in KB history, (at least to me) One Hundred Million page views since the beginning, 11/27/07.
Here is the first post:


Harvey said:


> This site is a user board for Kindle, the new wireless reading device from Amazon.
> 
> We're not affiliated with Amazon. We're gadget enthusiasts, and booklovers too.
> 
> Kindle, released in November 2007, has a lot of innovative features - electronic paper display, ability to download wirelessly without the need for a PC, free samples, and more.
> 
> And while it's innovative, it's not a perfect product either. It looks like we'll have a lot to discuss in the months ahead as the world gets introduced to this new way of getting and enjoying books, newspapers, blogs, and more.
> 
> Thanks for visiting Kindle Boards!


Bet the next hundred million doesn't take near as long.


----------



## intinst

Page views are up a little this month. At the current rate, could be kinda close to 6 million for the month.


----------



## Jan Strnad

Gotta say it: Kindleboards is the BEST. Live long and prosper, Kindleboards!


----------



## geoffthomas

We have set a new record for page reads in a month: 5,727,470.
That is more than 100,000 more than the last record month.


----------



## intinst

Yeah, but not as close to 6 million as I thought it might be. Things were slower the last few days of the month.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm guessing things will pick up when the Fire and Touch are released. . . . . .


----------



## intinst

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm guessing things will pick up when the Fire and Touch are released. . . . . .


I imagine you are correct.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well there will be even more to talk about when we all get our new Kindle Fires.  But there is already a lot of chatter in the Kindle folder.


----------



## intinst

There are now three members who have reached Shakespeare level in total posts.
(And one of them ain't a moderator!  )


----------



## BTackitt

And II was the first to reach it!


----------



## intinst

A brief recap of the last year:
Kindle Boards added 22,079 new members. There were 513,662 posts, 38,840 new subjects and 61,536,197 page views. 
The record for most online at one time nearly doubled from the same day the previous year, December 25, from 2917 to 5071.
10 members have posted over 10,000 times, 16 more have posted at least 5,000 times and another 261 have 1,000 or more posts.

Bet this year is even bigger.


----------



## Cindy416

intinst said:


> A brief recap of the last year:
> Kindle Boards added 22,079 new members. There were 513,662 posts, 38,840 new subjects and 61,536,197 page views.
> The record for most online at one time nearly doubled from the same day the previous year, December 25, from 2917 to 5071.
> 10 members have posted over 10,000 times, 16 more have posted at least 5,000 times and another 261 have 1,000 or more posts.
> 
> Bet this year is even bigger.


Wow! Impressive numbers. I bet this year will be even bigger, too. Thanks for sharing the details, Intinst. Happy new year to you and LL.


----------



## intinst

Cindy416 said:


> Wow! Impressive numbers. I bet this year will be even bigger, too. Thanks for sharing the details, Intinst. Happy new year to you and LL.


And to you as well!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I saw this thread today after following from a link. I must admit, KB is not about books only, it is about lot more and in a very civilized manner.  Well-deserved, congratulations KB staff.


----------



## intinst

Been a while so decided to do some catchup.
Total page views since the beginning - nearly 130 million (129,547,979)
Average monthly page views this year - 5 million
posts per week - 10,000
people joining per month - approx. 1,100
10 people have spent over 140 days total time at KB, with 6 of those having more than 200 days of time. Betsy the Super-Moderator has nearly 256 days spent on KindleBoards
Still just 10 to have reached 10,000 posts but there are some who are closing in on Isaac Asimov status.

See Kindle Boards - Statistics Center fo the source of these and many more numbers.


----------



## dori chatelain

wow What growth!!!!!!!!

sent from the BRIGHTEST FIRE EVER!


----------



## BTackitt

> 10 people have spent over 140 days total time at KB, with 6 of those having more than 200 days of time. Betsy the Super-Moderator has nearly 256 days spent on KindleBoards


This one had me worried. But nope.. only 83 days. *whew*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

What? Are you trying to say I have no life? 

I do find time to read, especially out here in San Diego:


----------



## DaveA

I joined this forum after having problems getting my K Touch set up properly (no fault of the Kindle) and am very impressed with the friendly support that is offered here.  I know of only one other on-line forum with similar standards (if any of you keep aquariums, let me know and I'll put you in touch with it).  Many thanks for all of the help and guidance, and may you long prosper!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What? Are you trying to say I have no life?
> 
> I do find time to read, especially out here in San Diego:


Now there's a Life is Good picture!

That Kindle looks well-protected - I don't recognize the case with the yellow components. Is it a Kindle waterproof cover of some kind?


----------



## telracs

BTackitt said:


> This one had me worried. But nope.. only 83 days. *whew*


I am one of the six.....


----------



## cheriereich

intinst said:


> Been a while so decided to do some catchup.
> Total page views since the beginning - nearly 130 million (129,547,979)
> Average monthly page views this year - 5 million
> posts per week - 10,000
> people joining per month - approx. 1,100
> 10 people have spent over 140 days total time at KB, with 6 of those having more than 200 days of time. Betsy the Super-Moderator has nearly 256 days spent on KindleBoards
> Still just 10 to have reached 10,000 posts but there are some who are closing in on Isaac Asimov status.
> 
> See Kindle Boards - Statistics Center fo the source of these and many more numbers.


Wow! That's awesome!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harvey said:


> Now there's a Life is Good picture!
> 
> That Kindle looks well-protected - I don't recognize the case with the yellow components. Is it a Kindle waterproof cover of some kind?


It wasn't made just for the Kindle.



I bought it November 12, 2008


----------



## BTackitt

scarlet said:


> I am one of the six.....


Somehow I am not surprised Twin.


----------



## telracs

BTackitt said:


> Somehow I am not surprised Twin.


i wanna beat intinst in posts!


----------



## Jeff

Total time logged in: 187 days, 4 hours and 19 minutes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

212 days, 12 hours, 6 minutes.  Since October 27, 2008.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> 212 days, 12 hours, 6 minutes. Since October 27, 2008.


Lazy....


----------



## telracs

Ann in Arlington said:


> 212 days, 12 hours, 6 minutes. Since October 27, 2008.


226 days, 36 minutes.... is it bad i'm on more than a mod?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That's OK, Scarlet...there's still me to pass...

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's OK, Scarlet...there's still me to pass...
> 
> Betsy


231 days, 14 hours and 52 minutes. Scarlet has to pass me first and at the rate she is gaining, it most likely won't take that long.


----------



## sjc

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What? Are you trying to say I have no life?
> 
> I do find time to read, especially out here in San Diego:


When does she find time to quilt? Doesn't typing require two hands?...


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'd be interested in knowing exactly what the Total Time Logged In actually measures. Anybody know?


Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

sjc said:


> When does she find time to quilt? Doesn't typing require two hands?...


 

That's a Kindle...no typing required.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

jmiked said:


> I'd be interested in knowing exactly what the Total Time Logged In actually measures. Anybody know?
> 
> Mike


It measures the time that your Kindleboards "Logged In" cookie is active.

a) If when you log in you don't set your session to expire:
The cookie expires 90 minutes after your last activity. (Harvey can change that, but it's currently at 90 minutes.) 
When you refresh the page, read or post, the cookie is reset for another 90 minutes.
b) If you limit your session when you log in:
The cookie expires per your expiration time selection.
You must log on again to reset the cookie.


----------



## Tripp

There are cookies here?  Nobody told me that!  (off to find the cookies, wherever they are hidden)


----------



## Jeff

Tripp said:


> There are cookies here? Nobody told me that! (off to find the cookies, wherever they are hidden)


Harvey's in charge of cookies and Scarlet supplies the chocolate.


----------



## geoffthomas

Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

They're next to the pool:









Betsy


----------



## Tripp

Found 'em... dig in everyone.


----------



## crebel

If you are too lazy to get up and get your own cookies, the cabana boys will deliver them.  Mine were delivered just a few minutes ago...


----------



## Susan in VA

<perks up> Are the cabana boys still around? Hadn't seen them around here in months.... who's been hiding them??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think Scarlet has been hogging them. There's one now!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And, of course, Leslie has her own cabana boy, though he's part time...










Betsy


----------



## SamIam




----------



## geoffthomas

If we are celebrating, can we have.....wait for it.....
sparklers and confetti and margaritas?
(we already have choc chip cookies so we don't actually need the chocolate cake).
huh, can we, huh?


----------



## telracs

Jeff said:


> Harvey's in charge of cookies and Scarlet supplies the chocolate.


scarlet has a whole ice cream thread too.....

and we had to renegotiagate the cabana boy contract, and i had to hold all those auditions.....



geoffthomas said:


> If we are celebrating, can we have.....wait for it.....
> sparklers and confetti and margaritas?
> (we already have choc chip cookies so we don't actually need the chocolate cake).
> huh, can we, huh?


virgin margarita please.


----------



## intinst

Let's party!
Dance a little Drink a little















  A little fireworks maybe a little cake















 
we hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Oh thank you 
thank you
thank you


----------



## intinst

Forgot the margaritas!


----------



## intinst

Just was looking at some numbers in the Statistics Center, and sometime in May, we will most likely go over sixty thousand registered members. Later in the year we should reach two million total posts and one hundred thousand total topics. Not bad for a forum that took almost a year to get to 100 members, 200 posts and 50 topics, huh?


----------



## JimC1946

It's pretty amazing growth. When I registered in August, 2009, there were about four thousand members. A few weeks later, it was a big deal when we got the 5,000th member.


----------



## 911jason

JimC1946 said:


> It's pretty amazing growth. When I registered in August, 2009, there were about four thousand members. A few weeks later, it was a big deal when we got the 5,000th member.


You are Member #5138. (Hover the cursor over your user name and look at the URL at the bottom of your browser window.

Member #5000 was Nufa who joined July 29, 2009.


----------



## BTackitt

911 Jason! {{{HUG}}} Long time no see hun!


----------



## 911jason

Hi BT! =)


----------



## sjc

geoffthomas said:


> If we are celebrating, can we have.....wait for it.....
> sparklers and confetti and margaritas?
> (we already have choc chip cookies so we don't actually need the chocolate cake).
> huh, can we, huh?


Margaritas...Margaritas....Oh my two best friends: Marge n Rita


----------



## intinst

April was a slow month for KB. First time since 12/09 we had less than 1000 join, also least page views and total on line at one time in over a year. Wonder what that means?


----------



## intinst

And this month we are on a pace to break six million page views for the first time, go figure.


----------



## JRTomlin

intinst said:


> And this month we are on a pace to break six million page views for the first time, go figure.


Wow.


----------



## intinst

6/15/12 = 248619 total page views, a record for one day to the best of my recollection and a quick trip through the Statistics Center.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is good to set records.
Especially because it shows how useful this board is.


----------



## intinst

Well, that didn't last long: 6/17/12 = 261597 267043 total page views for the day.

Edited to update, got a little ahead of myself.


----------



## intinst

5004204 page views at this point in the month, by far the earliest we have ever reached 5 million.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

intinst said:


> 5004204 page views at this point in the month, by far the earliest we have ever reached 5 million.


Split evenly between the Dean Wesley Smith thread in the Writers' Café and the Infinity thread. 

Betsy


----------



## telracs

i wanna break the top five in posters!


----------



## intinst

telracs said:


> i wanna break the top five in posters!


You're only 3,642 posts away!


Spoiler



If you can get Leslie and Geoff to stop posting!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> You're only 3,642 posts away!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> If you can get Leslie and Geoff to stop posting!


snicker....

can i bribe you to lay off the infinity thread for a bit?


----------



## intinst

telracs said:


> snicker....
> 
> can i bribe you to lay off the infinity thread for a bit?


Maybe.


Spoiler



I'm easy, but I ain't cheap!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Maybe.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm easy, but I ain't cheap!


i have chocolate...


Spoiler



wow, that's a surprise, ain't it?


----------



## geoffthomas

I decided a long time ago that hitting the top 5 would never happen.
So just happy to be amongst the top ten or so.


----------



## telracs

geoffthomas said:


> I decided a long time ago that hitting the top 5 would never happen.
> So just happy to be amongst the top ten or so.


nope, I'm gonna do it.....


Spoiler



plots ways to get geoffthomas and gertie to not post.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'll stop posting....


Betsy


----------



## intinst

geoffthomas said:


> I decided a long time ago that *hitting the top 5 would never happen*.
> So just happy to be amongst the top ten or so.


I never thought I'd get anywhere close, Then sjc came up with that Infinity thread idea and...


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'll stop posting....
> 
> 
> Betsy


liar....

my problem is the fact that i take 3 week vacations and don't post.

and intinst, maybe i should post each of my photos separately...


----------



## intinst

telracs said:


> liar....
> 
> my problem is the fact that i take 3 week vacations and don't post.
> 
> and intinst, maybe i should post each of my photos separately...


Might help.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yes. . . .well. . . .there's quantity.. . . . .and there's _quality_.


----------



## intinst

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes. . . .well. . . .there's quantity.. . . . .and there's _quality_.


Scarlet provides quality with her pictures and posts. Mine are just quantity.


----------



## Jeff

intinst said:


> Scarlet provides quality with her pictures and posts. Mine are just quantity.


Many of your posts are pure gems, II.


----------



## intinst

Jeff said:


> Many of your posts are pure gems, II.


Maybe. But most of them are unadulterated bulls filler.


----------



## telracs

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes. . . .well. . . .there's quantity.. . . . .and there's _quality_.


so are you stating that if i post my photos separately they'd just be quantity, not quality?



intinst said:


> Scarlet  telracs provides quality with her pictures and posts. Mine are just quantity.


i think your stuff is quality! you do all the hard work of finding the fun stuff.


----------



## intinst

5797452, record number of page views for a month, with 3 and a half days still to go.


----------



## geoffthomas

And we are hitting this number without any new Amazon announcements.  So we are not even close to the record number of users logged on.
Just wow.


----------



## intinst

Really just an average month in relation to number of users on line. Should go over 6 mil tomorrow about this time.


----------



## intinst

6041318 already! Two and a half days to go; at this rate we'll be most of the way to seven million by the end of the month.


----------



## JimC1946

I remember when I joined KB three years ago, and there were only about 4,000 registered members. It was a big deal then when another thousand clicked off.


----------



## intinst

Here's a pic showing where we were a little over 3 years ago, then another showing current. Big difference, huh?


intinst said:


> Here are the total stats for 3/17/09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how there were no new topics, posts, or members for July, August and September of 08?
> And at most 4 or 5 people on line at one time?
> And then, Leslie happened, as Harvey said.
> We are already over one million page views for March.
> Over four hundred new members for March.
> Breaking records around here, indeed!


----------



## geoffthomas

Yep, bigger and better.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well we ended the month of June with 6684612.
That is quite a number and a lot higher than the previous high.

One can only guess at the reasons for this activity.
And I wonder if it will continue.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Nice to see - over six million pageviews and a new record for us. Thanks for posting that, Geoff!


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey we still have most of the day to go and we are already at:

6819021

wow.


----------



## intinst

geoffthomas said:


> Hey we still have most of the day to go and we are already at:
> 
> 6819021
> 
> wow.


Yeah, for the first three weeks of the month, I was sure we would go over 7 mill. Page views fell off some the last 8 or 9 days, but still a new high.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Yeah, for the first three weeks of the month, I was sure we would go over 7 mill. Page views fell off some the last 8 or 9 days, but still a new high.


sorry, i was off-line a few days!


----------



## intinst

telracs said:


> sorry, i was off-line a few days!


I was taking most of the blame, due to work, I haven't posted as much in the Infinity thread.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> I was taking most of the blame, due to work, I haven't posted as much in the Infinity thread.


Yeah, you in the infinity, me in my picture threads.... we're slacking off


----------



## BTackitt

I was mostly offline myself for the last 2 weeks.. been a trying summer..


----------



## sjc

*I love it, see: Us nobodies are somebodies!!* 

Betsy: you aren't going anywhere girl. Just keep quilting and posting.

Harvey: you rock, because you are our rock; the foundation of it all.

Geoff: just sayin' you're stayin'

Intinst: ((())) with Loon's consent of course.

Love you all. sjc


----------



## KBoards Admin

sjc said:


> *I love it, see: Us nobodies are somebodies!!*
> 
> Betsy: you aren't going anywhere girl. Just keep quilting and posting.
> 
> Harvey: you rock, because you are our rock; the foundation of it all.
> 
> Geoff: just sayin' you're stayin'
> 
> Intinst: ((())) with Loon's consent of course.
> 
> Love you all. sjc


This post made me smile. Thanks sjc!!


----------



## sjc

Glad I can make someone smile...


----------



## intinst

intinst said:


> Just was looking at some numbers in the Statistics Center, and sometime in May, we will most likely go over sixty thousand registered members. Later in the year we should reach two million total posts and one hundred thousand total topics. Not bad for a forum that took almost a year to get to 100 members, 200 posts and 50 topics, huh?


About 6 months later, 63,699 total have joined, 1,905,368 total posts in 96225 different topics with 171,635,633 page views since the beginning. Still on track for two million posts and one hundred thousand topics by year's end. At 6-7 million page views a month, we'll go over 200 million total early 2013.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well the little board keeps growing.....


----------



## Lee44

It's kind of funny to read your initial post about having 273 members and experiencing tremendous growth.  That's really funny!  How things have changed.


----------



## sjc

To use an old quote:  

We've come a long way baby.


----------



## intinst

Lee44 said:


> It's kind of funny to read your initial post about having 273 members and experiencing tremendous growth. That's really funny! How things have changed.


Well, it did take over 11 months to reach the first hundred. Since then, we'll just say things are different now.


----------



## intinst

Just hit seven million (7,000,000) page views  in a month for the first time.
Still a day to go.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

AND, nearly 12,000 people LIKE us on FaceBook.


----------



## KBoards Admin

intinst said:


> Just hit seven million (7,000,000) page views in a month for the first time.
> Still a day to go.





Ann in Arlington said:


> AND, nearly 12,000 people LIKE us on FaceBook.


Cool, and cool!


----------



## sjc

Fantastic...
I'm thrilled and impressed.


----------



## Cindy416

Wonderful numbers!!!


----------



## intinst

We went over two million total posts a couple of days ago, I missed it. Now at 2,003,926


----------



## geoffthomas

Woo Hoo!


----------



## KBoards Admin

I just noticed that too! That's a BIG milestone!!


----------



## intinst

Another thing is that we have had some really big page view days this month already. 2 of over three hundred thousand, (and a quick scan of prior months leads me to think this is the first time we even had one), and three four above the 275 thousand mark. Nine more days and the anticipated Christmas surge...8 Million, maybe? 7.2 and change is our current record high. We're at 5,525,180 now.

Oh, and the Facebook "Like" total is 19,435, 565 more to go before Jan 1st!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow, big numbers!!!!!

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Lee44 said:


> It's kind of funny to read your initial post about having 273 members and experiencing tremendous growth. That's really funny! How things have changed.


A little clarification: That was 273 members that had joined so far that month. We were already well over one thousand, getting closer to two or three thousand. (I'm member #1204)


----------



## intinst

And...we have (at this time) 3055 on the boards. Highest total since last Christmas day.

Bet that goes up this afternoon.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Is it weird I never realized before that we have this thread?


----------



## intinst

3346 Looks like that's going to be the high for the day.



Dara England said:


> Is it weird I never realized before that we have this thread?


Nope, I'd say lots of people have never seen it. (And it's not in the Writer's Cafe so that limits the numbers right there.  )


----------



## Leslie

A big high for today but last year's Christmas record still stands. 

Welcome new folks who might be reading this, as well as seasoned veterans!

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Looks like the FaceBook page was 'liked' a lot as well. . . over 21,000 this morning!  Go KindleBoards!


----------



## Pamela

Awesome numbers! 

I'm finding many wonderful people who make Kindleboards so fantastic.  Thanks and happy holidays to all:  Special thanks to Harvey, Ann, Intinst (who helped me when I first came here) Betsy!!! we all love you, Geoffthomas - one of my favorite people.  There are so many who make this the best place for authors, readers and Kindle groupies.  Many thanks.


----------



## sjc

Yahoo!  Great numbers.
I feel like Scarlet O'Hara:  Why we are just little ole' Tara...

I'm liking us more and more...


----------



## geoffthomas

This is still my favorite place to be (on the internet).
And it is a virtual family.
I love the interaction with authors like Pamela (really loved Necromancer).
And my very real friends like sjc.
So .... thank you Harvey.


----------



## sjc

geoffthomas said:


> This is still my favorite place to be (on the internet).
> And it is a virtual family.
> I love the interaction with authors like Pamela (really loved Necromancer).
> And my very real friends like sjc.
> So .... thank you Harvey.


Now don't make me cry.
This is the place to be. 
I truly have grown as a person through these boards. I have formed true friendships and found a family. It's been nearly 5 years and my KindleBoards friends (you know who you are) have helped me through some tough times. I have laughed my a_s off and I have prayed (hard) for fellow members. I've celebrated everyone's trials, tribulations, births and even the life of a member who has gone to a better place. This forum has been a Godsend for me; literally. I thank Harvey, Leslie (who directed me to the boards), all the Mods, whom we couldn't do without. I hope our numbers continue to grow and the forum stay strong and as kind; as it is "the place to be." We are blessed.


----------



## crebel

sjc said:


> Now don't make me cry.
> This is the place to be.
> I truly have grown as a person through these boards. I have formed true friendships and found a family. It's been nearly 5 years and my KindleBoards friends (you know who you are) have helped me through some tough times. I have laughed my a_s off and I have prayed (hard) for fellow members. I've celebrated everyone's trials, tribulations, births and even the life of a member who has gone to a better place. This forum has been a Godsend for me; literally. I thank Harvey, Leslie (who directed me to the boards), all the Mods, whom we couldn't do without. I hope our numbers continue to grow and the forum stay strong and as kind; as it is "the place to be." We are blessed.


Well said and so true, SJC. I love this place and my family here.


----------



## intinst

intinst said:


> Another milestone in KB history, (at least to me) One Hundred Million page views since the beginning, 11/27/07.
> 
> Bet the next hundred million doesn't take near as long.


At the current daily average of page views, we should be well over eight million page views for the month of January, breaking the record set just a few months ago of 7.8 million page views. A day or two later, we will reach two hundred million total page views since the beginning of KindleBoards. Just under 4 years for the first 100,000,000, about 16 months for the second 100,000,000. The third by the end of the year? Could be.


----------



## William Meikle

intinst said:


> At the current daily average of page views, we should be well over eight million page views for the month of January, breaking the record set just a few months ago of 7.8 million page views. A day or two later, we will reach two hundred million total page views since the beginning of KindleBoards. Just under 4 years for the first 100,000,000, about 16 months for the second 100,000,000. The third by the end of the year? Could be.


Amazing numbers!


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah it just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## sjc

It sure does!!  Those are incredible numbers!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Yowzah! Great to see! Thanks, intinst!


----------



## JimC1946

It seems like only yesterday that I joined KB, but it was 3½ years ago, membership was around 4,000 or so, and it was a nice, quiet place to hang out.

Things have changed a bit.


----------



## David Thayer

I stumbled onto this thread. The numbers are truly impressive.


----------



## intinst

Got the well over eight million part right by the end of the month of January (8399039), but was off on the day of two hundred million. You voracious clickers managed to get it in yesterday. 
(Figures from: KBoards > Statistics Center)


----------



## sjc




----------

